# Mutants & Masterminds:  San Angelo



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 4, 2003)

Saturday, March 1st, 2003

San Angelo wakes up on this first day of March to a steady wind and driving rain.

By mid-day, the rain hasn't let up and the wind has gotten stronger.

By mid-afternoon, old timers in the city talk about this storm as being one of the worst late winter/early spring storms in memory.

By evening, some low lying areas have experienced some flooding but the rain has slacked off and the winds have decreased somewhat.

Most people spend the day at home and many turn in earlier than normal that night.

The last few weeks have been rough for San Angelo.  The city's super team, the Justice Foundation, has been missing from the city and no one is sure where they are.  Criminals have taken advantage of their absence.  But the last week, even the hard core criminals have been quiet.  Because something even more sinister has been stalking the city.  Missing persons reports have increased dramatically over the last week and in the last three days, four mutilated bodies have been discovered in various areas of the city's downtown area.

(Ringmaster and Tyke)
Brent Colvert and his limo driver Lloyd Tuttle happen to be out on the wet streets in the late evening of the first day of March, returning home after attending a benefit dinner for the San Angelo Zoo.  They are just passing the zoo, which is on their left.  They are driving down a much deserted major downtown street when Brent sees something out the window of the limo to his left, some sort of large, shambling shadow, that appeared to enter into the zoo and then disappear into the darkness.  Moments later, an unearthly howl comes from somewhere on the zoo property...

(Shadow Demon and Shade)
Meanwhile, not two miles away, Kirosaka Otomo and Sam Torquill are gathered in the apartment of a fellow San Angelo City College student, Allison Chase.  The three students share a class at the college and Allison had approached Sam and Kiro with a problem.  Apparently her boyfriend, another San Angelo City College student named Bob Harris, had disappeared two days ago.  "We were walking home on Thursday night, after having seen a movie.  We passed a convenience store and I needed to pick something up.  Bob told me to run in and he'd wait outside.  When I got back out of the store, he was gone.  I looked around the store in the alley and behind it.  In the alley I found this," she says, pulling out a scrap of something, possibly a jacket.  It is a light tan color and appears to have some dark red stains on it, looking very much like blood.  "This is part of his jacket.  I think something terrible has happened to him."  Upon closer examination, here is something else stuck on the piece of jacket, stuck on by the dried blood.  It looks like coarse brown hair.  Moments later, sounding far away, an unearthly howl is heard, coming from somewhere north of the apartment complex...

(Spyder)
Taking a break from patrolling, Billy Janssen sits atop a famous bronze statue, that of Minuteman, a revered San Angelo hero of the 1940's.  The statue sits in Confluence Point Park near city center, and in fact just across from the San Angelo Zoo.  The night is quiet, almost too quiet.  The statue is rainslick and slippery but makes a good vantage point to observe the park.  Suddenly, the silence is broken by the sounds of running footsteps and hard breathing.  Moments later, several young toughs, obviously from a local gang, come running past the statue, not looking up and not seeing Billy.  Billy is unable to make out what gang affiliation they have.  There are four of them and they appear to be quite scared, almost as if they are running from something or someone.  Just then an unearthly howl can be heard coming from somewhere across the street, maybe coming from the zoo...

(Centurion)
Artorios Civilis, otherwise known as Centurion, is flying leisurely over the city on this rainy and windy night.  He finds himself suprised at the calm of the place given the usual level of criminal activity.  As he approaches Confluence Point Park and the famous statue of Minuteman, he sees four young kids fleeing the park's east side into the streets.  They are running hard and appear quite scared.  A few seconds later, Artorios hears an unearthly howl.  It seems to be coming from the other side of the park, maybe from the San Angelo Zoo...


----------



## Samnell (Feb 4, 2003)

Sam stares at the piece of jacket, "Oh man, I'm sorry Allison. You think what happened to those other guys happened to Bob?" It wasn't really a question. "Did you... Did you try calling him or anything?" Sam pauses for a second as the howl from afar cuts across his voice.

"Did you guys hear that?"


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 4, 2003)

Seeing the scared youngsters running from the park Centurion pauses for a moment.  “What are they up too?” he thinks to himself.  Then he hears the unearthly howl from the direction of the zoo.  “Perhaps they’re running from something that has escaped from the zoo, I better check it out before someone gets hurt.” Centurion flies off in the direction of the zoo where he believes the howl came from.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 4, 2003)

"I heard it." Kiro stats flatly not really seeming to look directly at anything.  His face partially hidden in the shadows of his hood he resides in the corner of the room absorbing all the information.  He atempts to discern where the noise came from without waising the cautions of too many people.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 4, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *"I heard it." Kiro stats flatly not really seeming to look directly at anything.  His face partially hidden in the shadows of his hood he resides in the corner of the room absorbing all the information.  He atempts to discern where the noise came from without waising the cautions of too many people. *




Sam stands up, "That didn't sound like a dog."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 4, 2003)

Spyder watches the gangers with some interest and is about to follow them when he hears that terrible howl from the zoo... "What the h@# was that?" he thinks. He jumps down to the ground and run towards the zoo, keeping an eye out for any animals on the loose. When he gets close he will try and move stealthy _Hide +12; Move Silent +12_ and see what caused that howl _Spot +9 with Dark Vision; Listen +9_

_OOC do you want us to put these kinds of things in our posts or would you rather that we did not? I have only been in one other game and we did in that one is all._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 4, 2003)

(Shadow Demon and Shade)
Kiro's attempt to determine where that howl came from is difficult at best.  However, he does know that the San Angelo Zoo is only a little over a mile north of the apartment building and the howl did seem to come from north of the building.  As Sam and Kiro contemplate all of this, the unearthly howl is again heard.  Allison hears it this time and actually shrinks back into her chair, looking startled and frightened.

(Centurion)
Centurion flies to the zoo in a matter of seconds and then flies slowly over the whole of the place looking for any escaped animals or anything else out of the ordinary.  The zoo is rather large and there are many trees on the property so Centurion is unable to get a really good look at the entire zoo grounds from the air.  On his initial fly over the zoo, he sees nothing strange.  Then, he hears the howl of what sounds like a normal wolf followed by that unearthly howl again.  Centurion is pretty sure that there is a wolf habitat somewhere inside the zoo but is not sure where.

(Spyder)
Spyder crosses the main road outside the zoo across from the park and approaches a fence that runs around the zoo.  Climbing it is an easy enough task.  Dropping down on the other side, he hears the lone howl of a wolf followed moments later by the unearthly howl that he heard a few minutes ago when he was still in the park, this time causing the hair on the back of his neck to stand up.  Spyder thinks the howl came from somewhere to the southwest and if he isn't mistaken, the zoo's wolf habitat is in that direction.

OOC:  Listing skills you want to use and their bonuses is fine with me.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 4, 2003)

Sam looks to Allison. "How about you lock your door and keep your windows closed while Kiro and I go see what's going on?" he suggests gently.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 5, 2003)

Spyder moves towards the SW side of the zoo, trying to be somewhat quit _Move Silent +12_. When he gets close to where he thinks the wolf habitat is he will leap up into a tree _Leap 30'_ and look around _Hide +12 and Spot +9 using Dark Vision_. 

"Hmm well as I am some kind of spider-hybrid mutant, maybe there is some other wolf-hybrid thing out roaming around and it just got lonley...cause it sure don't sound like no normal wolf" thinks Spyder.


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 5, 2003)

Centurion flies is the direction he thinks the last howl came from, looking for any signposts that may indicate where the wolf habitat is located.

OOC: using Dark vision and spot +6.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 5, 2003)

(Shadow Demon and Shade)
Allison shudders and nods.  "I'll lock the doors AND windows," she says.  "As soon as you leave.  But are you sure you two should be going out there?"  As she says that, a chorus of howling can be heard, much more vividly than earlier and then shortly the chorus is joined by the unearthly howling.

(Centurion)
Centurion finds some zoo signs and after a few minutes of flying, he finds the wolf habitat.  When he arrives, he sees the habitat is surrounded by thirty foot high, thick glass-like walls.  The habitat is somewhat large, maybe covering 80,000 to 100,000 square feet, full of trees, large and small rocks, etc.  The weather conditions being what they are, its difficult to make out a lot of detail inside the habitat without flying directly over it at a very low altitude.  Upon closer examination, it appears that the wolves are gathered in the center of the habitat, standing in a circle.  Something seems to be in the middle of that circle but it is difficult to make out what it is without flying directly overhead.  Then, a chorus of howls rises into the night, which is shortly joined by the unearthly howl.

(Spyder)
Spyder makes his way deeper into the zoo, heading for the wolf habitat, following the signs to it.  While he is still travelling down the zoo paths, he hears the voices of the wolves combined into a chorus of howling joined shortly by the unearthly, spine-tingling howl.  Reaching the area of the habitat, he leaps into a tree near the thirty foot tall glasslike wall surrounding it.  From his vantage point in the tree, he thinks he can see the wolves in the habitat gathered in a circle.  In the middle of the circle is something else, something Spyder can't identify from where he is at.


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 5, 2003)

Centurion slowly flies closer to get a better view.  But not too close, he doesn’t want to startle the animals.  He uses his penetrating vision to try and see through the obscuring clutter.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 5, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *(Shadow Demon and Shade)
> Allison shudders and nods.  "I'll lock the doors AND windows," she says.  "As soon as you leave.  But are you sure you two should be going out there?"  As she says that, a chorus of howling can be heard, much more vividly than earlier and then shortly the chorus is joined by the unearthly howling. *




Sam looks unsurely at Kiro as the howls rise in chorus, "I'll go check it out. You guys just lock up and stay here. If there's anthing out there that comes after me, it'll have to beat two years' high school sprinting when I scream and run away." He smiles, trying to be reassuring. "I wont go too far."


----------



## maddmic (Feb 5, 2003)

> (Ringmaster and Tyke)
> Brent Colvert and his limo driver Lloyd Tuttle happen to be out on the wet streets in the late evening of the first day of March, returning home after attending a benefit dinner for the San Angelo Zoo.




Brent is seeming lost in thought as the limo glides over the street.  "That was an excellent dinner Lloyd.  I wish you'd have come inside and sat with me.  It tends to be a bit boring in there when everybody knows you, but you know no one."  The short drive looksinto the rear view and replies.  "Y'know I can't go in there with you sir.  How many people take their drivers inside to these events anyways?  Besides, the boxed dinner that they provided was absolutely scrumptions."  Brent chuckled as he could hear the sarcasm ooze from of his friends mouth.  "Ok, cut the sir junk out.  I'm sorry the dinner wasn't up to your satisfaction.  Perhaps we can order pizza when we get back to the house?"  Lloyd grins at the thought.  "Sure, as long as we don't have to make this an event and invite the mayor or anything."  Brent shook his head and resumed staring out the window into the night.  They had just turned onto the sparingly used street when Lloyd hit the brakes and exclaimed.  "What the?"

Brent looked out the window trying to see what his small friend was so excited about.  He then saw something of a large odd shadow moving into the zoo.  While watching this mass, it seemingly disappeared into the night right in front of his eyes.  "What was that?", asked Lloyd.  Brent shook his head, "I have no idea.  Odd, definately odd."  Turning around, the driver asked, "Well, should I resume taking us home, or should we wait here a sec?"  Brent looked forward and replied, "Let's just wait a minute or two.  It's not normal for people to enter the zoo at night, right?"  Lloyd shook his head and almost under his breath muttered, "Well, so much for pizza."  

Right as Brent was going to tell Lloyd to go ahead and take them home, an unearthly howl comes from somewhere on the zoo.  The driver looks back at his friend.  "Yup, definately got to forget the pizza."  Brent lets a smile creep across his face and replies, "I'm off to my night job.  Go ahead and go home, If I need you, I'll ring."  With that, Brent vanishes into nothing.  Shaking his head, Lloyd eases the car forward and resumes the trip home.  

Seemingly a split second later, a gentleman in a top hat and circus style tuxedo reappears where the limo had moved from.  Putting hit cane down onto the pavement, the Ringmaster began to walk towards the zoo entrance.  It was time for him to go to work.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 5, 2003)

Kiro nods as if to agree with Sam about waiting in the room, but without hesitation he follows Sam out the door.  Even though sam gives Kiro a strange look about following him he just shugs it off and says "What you think you the only person who can run fast?" winking as he takes off in a sprint when they reach the ground floor. He shouts "Slow Poke." as he takes off in a jesting manner to try to have Sam challange him, and with a tone of that it is just any ordinary day, as if there were no beasts howling in the distance.  He follows the sound of the howling chorus as best he can, hoping that he is giving Sam a challange.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 5, 2003)

Spyder will look around at the glass habitat and see if there is anywhere he could jump to that would give him a better vantage points but still allow him to remain hidden. If he can't see one he will remain where he is and watch the wolves and try and see what or who is standing in the middle of the pack. 

"Well this is pretty weird" he thinks.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 6, 2003)

Sam laughs and runs after Kiro, the continued howling not disturbing his fun. The chill of the rain doesn't bother him, but he regrets being overdressed for running and misses the feeling of shadows rushing across his skin as he does so.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 6, 2003)

(Shadow Demon and Shade)
OOC:  The zoo is about a mile north of the apartment.  It'll take you both several minutes to get there using conventional running speed.  I'm assuming that Shadow Demon isn't using his Super Speed, otherwise he'd be outdistancing Shade by quite a bit...
IC:  The two friends run through the fairly deserted streets heading north towards the zoo, the incessant howling continuing off and on as they go.

(Centurion)
Centurion flies closer for a better look.  When he gets to maybe 60 feet above the wolf habitat and above the circled wolves, his penetrating vision allows him to make out the scene in greater detail.  He sees the wolves gathered in a near perfect circle.  There are ten of them.  In the center of the circle is a huge, creature, appearing to be manlike but also bestial.  It is roughly seven feet tall and is covered with coarse dark brown hair.  It is standing on hind legs, growling and howling.  The wolves surrounding it seem enraptured by it.  After a moment, the creature in the center looks up as if startled by Centurion's presence.  Its razor sharp teeth flash as it growls and Centurion can see its eyes, which seem to be glowing red.  Centurion isn't sure whether he was seen or if the creature just sensed his presence.  The creature then leaps from the circle and runs off into the trees, disappearing into the shadows of the wolf habitat.  After he leaves, the wolves scatter.  Lying on the ground near where the creature was a moment ago is a body of a man.  He does not appear to be moving.

(Spyder)
Spyder looks around for another vantage point that would allow him to remain unseen but finds nothing closer to the enclosure than he already is.  Keeping his place in the tree, he watches the wolves, trying to make out what is standing in the center of their circle.  After a few minutes of observation, listening to the occassional howling, he sees the creature in the center of the circle suddenly leap away from the gathered wolves, possibly startled by something.  As the creature leaps away, Spyder can make out what appears to be a large, manlike, bestial creature.  It is large, maybe near seven feet tall.  It appears to be covered with coarse, dark brown fur.  It growls as it bolts from the circle and disappears into the shadows of the heavily forested habitat.  As soon as it flees, the circled wolves also scatter.  Left behind where the circle of wolves was, there appears to be a body lying on the ground, either a man or woman, it is difficult for Spyder to make it out from this distance.  The body is not moving.

(Ringmaster)
Ringmaster makes his way towards the zoo entrance.  As he walks, the howling grows louder and more frequent.  It is obviously the howling of wolves joined by the howling of something else.  Quickening his pace, he begins to follow the signs to the wolf habitat.  Soon, he hears the howling cease and the sound of intensing growling and then all falls silent.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 6, 2003)

OOC: If Kiro turned on the super speed, Sam would just skip crossing the distance. 

Sam continues to run, enjoying himself despite the rain.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 6, 2003)

Upon hearing the howling stop, the Ringmaster stops in his tracks not moving any further.  "Well, that's not good.", he states flatly to no one in particular.  The eerie silence is a bit unsettling to him, but he decides to continue forward.  Once he can see the actual wolf habitat, he stops and looks into the darkness.  He doesn't move for some time waiting for something to betray it's location or intention.  

OOC:
Sorry, I like the talking text color idea.  Didn't mean to steal it Shaper, but I like it.   

If he does not see anything in the next minute or so, he will act.


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 6, 2003)

Seeing the man on the ground Centurion surrounds him with a 10’ high wall of force to keep the beast and the wolves away.  He then makes a slow descent and lands near the man, to check to see if he is alive.  Centurion is prepared for any attack form the beast, wolves or the man on the ground. 

OOC: using Create Object to create the force wall, it has a hardness of 10.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 6, 2003)

After Centurion creates the force wall and flies down inside, which is witnessed by Spyder, Centurion finds that the man is not quite dead.  He is badly mauled and will die without medical attention very soon.

A few seconds later, Spyder sees something moving rapidly, approach the force wall and jump over the top of it, disappearing inside.

Centurion did not hear the creature approaching but was ready for potential trouble, so is not caught completely unaware.

Unseen by anyone but Centurion, the beast lands inside the force wall and lashes out with its razor sharp claws.  The claws rake into Centurion, causing him to gasp out loud.  His force wall and force field fail as he becomes stunned and he is thrown backwards deeper into the wolf habitat from the impact.  He lands 25 feet away on his back.   Spyder sees the tail end of the claws hitting and Centurion being thrown backwards because the force wall no longer blocks his vision.

OOC:  Okay folks, we're into combat rounds at this point.  I'll list out everyone's initiative totals and we'll take actions round by round at this point.  Shade and Shadow Demon are still several rounds away from the zoo at their current rate of speed and unaware that combat is occurring.  However, given the amount of time its taking to run the distance to the zoo, I'll grant them the use of their powers to get there faster if they wish, even though they aren't aware of combat occurring.  At this point, Centurion is stunned (failed damage save by 9) and was knocked back 25 feet.  Spyder is roughly 120 feet away from the battle between Centurion and the beast and is still outside the thirty foot high wall surrounding the habitat.  Ringmaster is still two rounds away at normal movement from the wolf habitat but does hear the sounds of growling and battle up ahead.

Initiative:
Spyder 30
Beast 27
Ringmaster 22
Wolves 22
Centurion 18
Shadow Demon 13
Shade 8

Actions?


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 6, 2003)

Kiro keeps running for a while.  (I would guess about 1-2 rounds) He then notices that he has not heard that howling for a while. Not missing a beat he turns back to face Sam and asks, "Do you think that we should head back?  The noise stoped." 

He keeps running unless Sam thinks otherwise, his speed comming from the look on Allisons face.  He cant get that look of horror out of his mind.  _'Maybey she heard something In those howls I did not.'_ Kiro thinks to himself.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 6, 2003)

Spyder will leap into the wolves pen and take a full move action to try and get to wear the strange bubble was just a second before as fast as he can. He will try and stay somewhat out of the wolf-guys line of sight but he is not really hiding either.

_I am not sure about the super power Jumping, can you use a full moved action to go x4 your distance just like Running? I have not seen any rules on it and I am not sure. IF I can't I will use one of partial actions from Heroic Surge and double move to the bubble after I get into the wolves pen_

_OOC sorry re-reading I saw that the force bubble is down, so I edited somewhat where I was going_


----------



## Samnell (Feb 6, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> Kiro keeps running for a while.  (I would guess about 1-2 rounds) He then notices that he has not heard that howling for a while. Not missing a beat he turns back to face Sam and asks, "Do you think that we should head back?  The noise stoped."




Sam didn't notice that the howling stopped until Kiro said something. He blinks in surprise, "That doesn't sound so good. I'm gonna uh... I'm gonna go on ahead. Sounds like it might be coming from the zoo. Maybe you could make sure Allison is still safe?"

He glances around and steps into the shadow of a mailbox. Unless Kiro says something to stop him, Sam melts into the shadows and vanishes.

_OOC: Shadow form (which would render me invisible in shadows and is a free action) and then a teleport to the ticket booth at the zoo. That should keep Sam busy for about two rounds._


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 6, 2003)

"SAM?!?  Crap." Kiro says watching Sam disapear into the Shadows.  _'What was it that he said, the zoo?  Perhaps I am not the only one that I know that has ... *powers*.  Perhaps he can help me understand why I can disapear at will...'_ Kiro thinks as he begins to full out sprint towards the Zoo.  So that he does not attract the attention of any onlookers as he is probably going to have to _break into_ the zoo he becomes invisable.  _'I still don't fully comprehend how I can do this... may be this howling has something to do with what happen to my father.  Strange howling... strange disapearance.  Well at least  if there is danger I can actually put some of those martial arts that I know to use.'_ Kiro thinks grinning his invisable grin.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 7, 2003)

The Ringmaster, realizing that something is amiss, begins to act.  Concentrating he uses his power to create an object that looks like a giant paper airplane.  He jumps onto the airplane and flies towards the combat putting distance between him and the ground.  Once he is hovering about 30 feet over the habitat, he will try to appraise the situation.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 7, 2003)

Initiative:
Spyder 30
Beast 27
Ringmaster 22
Wolves 22
Centurion 18
Shadow Demon 13
Shade 8

Spyder leaps from his perch in the tree and lands inside the habitat.  He then runs to where the force wall was and where the wolf-like creature waits.  (OOC:  You can combine jumping movement with normal movement.  So, in Spyder's case, he can move 30 feet normally or up to x4 at a full sprint.  He cannot multiply his jumping movement to jump farther but he can include the 30 feet of jumping movement as part of his normal 120 feet of sprint movement.)

The beast lunges toward this new threat and snaps at Spyder with its powerful jaws instead of trying to rake him with its claws.  The beast growls as its jaws snap shut without sinking into flesh, splashing foul-smelling spit and drool across Spyder's face and chest.

Ringmaster, flying on his cosmic power created paper airplane, zooms over the habitat, ending up just above the combat, about thirty feet above the ground.

The wolves of the habitat begin moving back into the area of the battle, but hold back a bit for the moment.  They move in, stopping about fifty feet from the wolf-like creature, fanning out into a half circle, growling and snapping their jaws.

(OOC:  I believe that Centurion is going to spend a hero point to shake off the stunned condition so that he can act this round, so I'll hold the round here until he posts so he can take an action if he wants.)

Shadow Demon turns invisible and then begins an all out sprint towards the zoo.

Shade steps into the shadows of a nearby mailbox effectively disappearing and then teleports to the ticket booth at the zoo.

OOC:  Shade is now at the ticket booth.  He is roughly 1200 feet from the wolf habitat and will have to follow the signs to get there.  Shadow Demon is invisible and with his sprint, has also reached the entrance to the zoo.  He is also roughly 1200 feet from the wolf habitat.  Centurion is on his back inside the wolf habitat, twenty five feet away from the wolf-like beast and Spyder.  Ringmaster is flying thirty feet above the scene of the battle.  Spyder is locked in melee combat with the beast.  Go ahead and post your actions for the next round but I won't run the next round until bkmanis posts Centurions actions for this round.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 7, 2003)

Seeing what is happening below him, the Ringmaster tries to make sense of it all.  He sees the person who is laying on the ground.  He then sees the wolves crowding in around the scene.  Remembering the howling that he heard he believes that the enemy below is the man-wolf thing.  Using his powers, the Ringmaster makes a large cannon looking gun protrude from the paper airplane.  Aiming at the man-wolf thing, the Ringmaster fires a blast of energy.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 7, 2003)

Sam emerges from the shadows of the ticket booth a bit winded. Shadow walking for that long wasn't easy, even if it was fast. Whatever made all that noise was howling. What animals howled? Wolves! Why didn't he think of that first? He looks about for a sign or better yet a park map that could show him where the wolves would be.

_OOC: If he can find a map, he'll start off on a straight line towards the wolf habitat, teleporting in hundred foot increments or as close as he can get aiming himself by line of sight. If he just finds a sign with an arrow on it or something similar, he runs. If he can buy time by running through a building instead of around, he'll do that. If by some off chance he remembers being to the wolf habitat previously well enough to port directly there, he does that instead._ 

EDIT: Hundred foot increments. A double-move teleport is 100 feet for Sam, not 60.


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 7, 2003)

Lying on the ground Centurion shakes his head to clear it.  Getting up he sees the beast engaged in combat with another person.  Not sure what is going on Centurion moves over to the fallen man.  “I have to get him out of here.”  Centurion thinks to himself.  “Watch out, that beast is stronger then it looks!”  Centurion yells to the new person.

OOC: Yes I will use the hero point.  Getting up is a half move and moving the 25’ to the fallen man is another half move, so that’s all I can do this round.  Except activate my force field as a free action.

Next round:

Centurion picks up the injured man and then takes to the air to get him out of the wolf enclosure.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 7, 2003)

Spyder dodge back from the huge jaws of the wolf-thing _Total Defensive half-action, +4 AC so it is now 31_ and move back 10' from where the body was laying and say "*Easy there big guy, I don't want to hurt you. I am sure you are just confussed or scared cause of the way you look. But it will be all right if you just calm down...*"


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 7, 2003)

Finally making it to the zoo Kiro looks around and see's Sam heading off towards the Wolf exibit decides to follow him.  When he is passing him he slows down to whisper into his ear "slow poke." and then continue to run towards the exibit in hopes of figuring things out.  (I should be able to make it there in two turns.)

[Future actions if they are needed, since I cant post all weekend:

1)Continue towards the exibit
2)Help anyone fighting anything, but not start anything himself.

I give the DM almost full possesion of Kiro untill comabt is over]


----------



## Samnell (Feb 7, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *Finally making it to the zoo Kiro looks around and see's Sam heading off towards the Wolf exibit decides to follow him.  When he is passing him he slows down to whisper into his ear "slow poke." and then continue to run towards the exibit in hopes of figuring things out.  (I should be able to make it there in two turns.)*




*"When did you join the superhero club?" * Sam asks no one in particular well after Kiro's passed him by.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 8, 2003)

Initiative:
Spyder 30
Beast 27
Ringmaster 22
Wolves 22
Centurion 18
Shadow Demon 13
Shade 8

Spyder dodge back from the huge jaws of the wolf-thing Total Defensive half-action, +4 AC so it is now 31 and move back 10' from where the body was laying and say "Easy there big guy, I don't want to hurt you. I am sure you are just confussed or scared cause of the way you look. But it will be all right if you just calm down..."

Appearing totally enraged now, the beast charges and slashes at Spyder with its large, sharp claws.  Despite the precautions taken by Spyder, the beast hits.  The force of the hit is not enough to knock Spyder back or down.  (OOC:  Spyder took a "hit", which makes him -1 to Damage saves but he was not stunned)

Ringmaster again uses his cosmic power to form something, this time a cannon which then releases a blast of energy at the wolf-thing.  The blast of energy hits the ground, missing the target by quite a bit.

The wolves continue to hold back about fifty feet away from the battle.  They howl, growl and snap their jaws but make no move toward the fight.

Having moved to the fallen man last round, Centurion picks him up and flies out of the wolf enclosure.  (OOC:  You can go quite a ways in one round, its up to you how far away you want to be.)

Locating signs point the way to the wolf habitat, Shadow Demon sprints in that direction.  He can hear fierce growling coming from up ahead.  (OOC:  Shadow Demon is able to get half way to the habitat at the end of his turn.)

Shade begins teleporting in short bursts along the route to the wolf habitat.  (OOC:  Next round, I will allow Shade to have remembered being to the wolf habitat before so he can teleport directly there next round.)

OOC:  Centurion is outside the enclosure, flying with the injured man.  Ringmaster is thirty feet above Spyder and the creature.  Spyder is engaged in melee combat with the creature.  Shadow Demon will arrive at the habitat at the end of the next round.  Shade will also arrive at the habitat at the end of next round.  Actions?


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 8, 2003)

Centurion lands just outside the wolf habitat and places the man on the ground.  Centurion then uses his healing power to try and stabilize the man’s condition.

“I have to hurry and get back in there.” Centurion thinks to himself.  “This beast-man has to be stopped before he can hurt anyone else.”  

OOC: Centurion doesn’t want to go too far as the injured man probably wouldn’t survive if he flew too fast.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 8, 2003)

Shade keeps up his teleporting.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 9, 2003)

The Ringmaster is quite upset that his blast did not connect with his apparent foe.  He aims the cosmic cannon and fires again.  After seeing the damage that this creature causes, he begins to use his telepathic link with Tyke.  "Tyke, get the Big Top ready.  I may be bringing some hurt people back if this thing turns ugly.  Also, look up any info in the computer database for a man-wolf creature."


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 10, 2003)

_Superhero?  What a strange concept.  A club even... Well I wouldent even call my self a Hero, let alone a Superhero._ Kiro thinks to himself as he makes it the rest of the way to the howling and fighting noises.  

OOC: Please call my character Kiro for now, he is still kind of "in the closet" about a superhero and I have a great reason for his name and when He comes out then that is what he is called, untill then he has not even thought of the name so if someone called him that he would not acknowledge it   Thanks.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 10, 2003)

"Ow, hey that hurt... ok I didn't want to have to do this but..." Spyder will then punch the wolf-thing... 

_Base Attack +13, +8S damage bonus_


----------



## Samnell (Feb 10, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> OOC: Please call my character Kiro for now, he is still kind of "in the closet" about a superhero and I have a great reason for his name and when He comes out then that is what he is called, untill then he has not even thought of the name so if someone called him that he would not acknowledge it   Thanks.




You got it. Sam can respect the virginity thing.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 11, 2003)

Initiative:
Spyder 30
Beast 27
Ringmaster 22
Wolves 22
Centurion 18
Kiro 13
Shade 8

Spyder throws a punch at the beast and connects with a solid blow.  The beast staggers a bit but keeps his feet.  (OOC:  the beast took a "hit" and is -1 to damage saves but was not stunned)

The beast looks around and sees that it's outnumbered.  It turns and runs deeper into the wolf habitat, growling something at the wolves as it passes them.

Ringmaster communicates with Tyke.  "Yeah, yeah boss.  I'll get on it."

The wolves charge towards Spyder and surround him.  Three of them are close enough to attack and they do, biting at him with powerful jaws.  Amazingly, one of the wolves teeth sink into Spyder's flesh.  The other wolves surround the three that are attacking Spyder, growling and yapping.  (OOC:  one of the three wolves hit, causing another "hit" on Spyder making him -2 to damage saves)

Centurion lands outside the habitat and is able to stabilize the injured man with his healing powers.

Kiro closes the distance to the wolf habitat at full sprint.  He arrives just outside the thick glass walls of the habitat.  

Moments later, Shade also arrives at the habitat.  

Inside, Kiro and Shade see someone or something surrounded by nearly a dozen wolves.  Several of the wolves look like they are attacking whatever it is they are surrounding.  They also see an obviously injured man being tended by a strange, costumed person about thirty feet from the habitat.  Another costumed person is hovering above the habitat on what appears to be a large paper airplane with a cannon protruding from it.  This individual is dressed nearly identically to a circus ringmaster, complete with top hat.

OOC:  Okay, the wolf creature has disappeared deep into the habitat somewhere.  The ten wolves are surrounding Spyder and several are actually attacking him.  Ringmaster continues to fly above the habitat about thirty feet above the wolves and Spyder.  Centurion is outside with the injured man.  Shade and Kiro are just outside the habitat and can see everything that is going on, except for where the wolf creature went.

Damage so far:
Beast - 1 hit
Centurion - 1 hit
Spyder - 2 hits


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 11, 2003)

_What the CRAP!?!  A paper airplane and a buch of freaks in pajamas!  Well at least that one looks like he is in danger._ Kiro thinks to himself.  Trying to remain un-noticed he gets into the cage.  From there he gets in a position to help Spyder by knock the crap out of some angry pissed off wolves.  Spyder seems to be the only individual that is in direct need of help, the other situations could be either way.  While advancing he notices that the Flying paper airplane has a man sitting on top of it.  _How the CRAP is he up on that thing?  That is not physically possible... is it?_  Pondering the Ringmaster no longer he goes in to punch the hell out of some wolves.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 11, 2003)

*"Ow hey, nice doggies... I love wolves you know, you guys are the best in my book so lets all calm down... hey cut that out... yikes!"* Spyder will leap 30' into a nearby tree if possible. If not he will simple leap 30' above and away from the wolves and then climb a tree or something with Clinging. Anywhere out of the wolves way so that he does not have to hurt them.


_OCC I am guessing that my two hits are lethal!! OWWW_


----------



## Samnell (Feb 11, 2003)

Coming out of the shadows, Sam fights against the usual daze that comes with being in them for so long. Oh wow, Kiro and he weren't the only guys with powers here. At least, if the guy in the giant paper airplane with the cannon didn't have powers, Sam wanted to know what he did have.

Sam had only one logical thing to do. That guy needed help, "HEY DOGGIES, C'MERE! MEAT'S HERE!" They'd go right through him, but that other guy wasn't so lucky. To be sure he got their attention, Sam launched a shadow bolt at the nearest one.

_OOC: Ranged attack +10, Energy Blast +10_


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 12, 2003)

After stabilizing the injured man Centurion flies back to the combat and hovers 30’ above the battle.  “Where did the man-wolf go?”  Centurion yells out to no one in particular.

OOC: If the wolves are still attacking anyone Centurion will fire a low power attack at one (+5 damage).  He doesn’t wish to hurt them just scare them off.  If no one is in combat with the wolves Centurion will use his penetrating vision to try and locate the man-wolf.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 12, 2003)

Shade shouts up at the flying guy, *"There's a man-wolf?" * Knowing that, he tones down his blast a bit. The wolves might not be to blame here.

_OOC: Using the stun blast instead of the lethal._


----------



## maddmic (Feb 12, 2003)

The Ringmaster watches the beast disappear into the habitat.  Cursing to himself he takes aim at the remaining wolves who are threatening the spider thing and fires.  Answering the other flying person he says, "The beast went deep into the habitat.  Is that guy on the ground going to be ok?" 

OOC:
Energy blast on one of the wolves.  Stun damage only please.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 12, 2003)

Initiative:
Spyder 30
Beast 27
Ringmaster 22
Wolves 22
Centurion 18
Kiro 13
Shade 8

Spyder leaps out of the massed wolves, up into a nearby tree and out of danger.

Ringmaster triggers another blast of energy from the cosmic cannon, striking one of the wolves.  It falls to the ground, apparently unconcious.

Upon seeing their prey leap away and then a blast of energy smash into their midst, the wolves scatter back into the darkness of the habitat.

Centurion is unable to locate the man-wolf with his super vision.

With no visible targets to attack, Kiro and Shade hold their attacks.

OOC:  We are out of combat.  The man-wolf has not returned and the wolves have scattered back into the habitat.  And yes, all hits inflicted by the man-wolf were lethal.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 12, 2003)

Spyder will look around seeing all these other people all of a sudden. He will continue looking for the man-wolf _Dark Vision, Spot +9_ but will also be watching the others (especially the guy on a giant paper plane). He will then leap out of the wolf pen and to anyone he sees he will sort of half wave... "*Ah, hi... ah did you see where that big wolf-man ran off to? Oh... I am Billy... I mean Spyder... with a 'y'... you know, in the spelling... or how you spell it...*" He then smiles as best he can and think to himself   _Geez, shut up you sound like a dork_


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 12, 2003)

Kiro stays invisiable and observes everyone and every thing that happens for a while.  He will wait to become when he is sure of who he can trust and who he cannot...   


OOC: How was my Iniative an 8 when I have an 11 Int modifyer?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 12, 2003)

OOC:
Beats the heck out of me, Shaper!  I have no idea how I ended up giving you an initiative of 8! 

I probably rolled an 18 for you and somehow fat-fingered it down to an 8 when I posted.  Sorry about that.

Toric


----------



## maddmic (Feb 13, 2003)

The Ringmaster looks at all of the oddballs that he is surrounded by.  In the air with him there's Star Man, in a tree there's a spider looking thing, and on the ground, there's a man with unearthly pale skin who appears out of the shadows.  Turning to Star Man, the Ringmaster asks, "How's the person that you pulled out of the wolf habitat?  Does he live?" 

While waiting for the other flying person's response, he allows the cannon to disappear from the airplane that he's on.  He looks at the others on the ground.  "As for the rest of you, I'm guessing that you were here investigating the disturbance as was I?  If so, I'm also assuming that you are not in league with the man-wolf thing that apparently has gotten away?"


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 13, 2003)

“Damn, the man-wolf has escaped.”  Centurion thinks to himself after failing to locate any sign of him.



> The Ringmaster asks, "How's the person that you pulled out of the wolf habitat? Does he live?"




“Yes, I have stabilized his condition but he still needs medical attention.”  Centurion responds to the man in the giant paper airplane.  “Please excuse me.”  So saying Centurion flies back to the injured man.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 13, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> *While waiting for the other flying person's response, he allows the cannon to disappear from the airplane that he's on.  He looks at the others on the ground.  "As for the rest of you, I'm guessing that you were here investigating the disturbance as was I?  If so, I'm also assuming that you are not in league with the man-wolf thing that apparently has gotten away?" *




*"Um, yeah...Guy With Giant Paper Airplane. I didn't even get to see the Wolf Guy. He bowls alone.* Sam slides out of the comfortable shadows. *"I'm ...uh... Shade. No special spelling. Hi everyone."*

_What is this, a superhero convention? Still, it's pretty cool._


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 13, 2003)

Kiro is not moving at all and staying more than 5 feet away from anyone.  He is keeping an eye on Sam to make sure that he can try to protect him if he gets attacked by... by... these ... FREAKS!


OOC:Ok about the Init thing, I was just wondering if there was some kind of negitive modifyer that I needed to fix or something


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 13, 2003)

"*Ah yea I was just out getting some fresh air is all... hear the howling and saw some kids running away. Thought there might be someone is trouble...*" Spyder says. He is still looking around for the wolf-thing to make sure he does not sneak up on anyone " *Ah... wow you can fly... and you have a really big paper airplane... hey have I seen you at San Angelo City College? I go there at nights... sometimes. *" 

Spyder is dressed in his "normal patrol" cloths... something like black bicyclical shorts and a tank top tee-shirt. He is not wearing any shoes and most everyone notes that his arms and legs are somewhat hairy... and that his eyes are bug like... and that he fairly long sharp looking fingernails.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 14, 2003)

The Ringmaster, seeing that the immediate threat is gone, glides on his paper airplane to the ground outside of the habitat between the other people around.  As he steps off the plane, it dissappears.  Pulling out his cane, he begins to walk towards the civilian.  Over his shoulder, he talks to the others.  "I am called the Ringmaster.  I could give you the speach that, 'I fight evil wherever it pops up.', but I'm sure that would bore you.  I do try to fight crime to the best of my ability though."  Turning to look at Spyder, he continues.  "And no, my friend.  I do not attend college."  He smiles clearly trying to be polite and then turns to the civilian on the ground.  Speaking up to nobody in particular and yet everybody present, "This person needs medical attention.  I can provide such at my home.  What do you all think?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 14, 2003)

OOC:  Just a quick summary of what is going on at present.  Everyone is gathered outside the wolf habitat inside the San Angelo Zoo.  This part of the zoo has quite a few trees around.  Because of this, you aren't really getting wet despite the lightly falling rain.  It is nearly 11:00PM.  The wolves are nowhere to be seen inside the habitat, obviously having returned to their dens or hiding places inside.  The injured man will live but probably needs further medical attention.  He remains unconcious.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 14, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *"Ah yea I was just out getting some fresh air is all... hear the howling and saw some kids running away. Thought there might be someone is trouble..." Spyder says. He is still looking around for the wolf-thing to make sure he does not sneak up on anyone " Ah... wow you can fly... and you have a really big paper airplane... hey have I seen you at San Angelo City College? I go there at nights... sometimes. "*



*

Sam shifts back to physical form, "I go to City and... I was with a guy... Say did anybody see an Asian guy around here?" He looks around a little bit. Where'd Kiro go?




			"I am called the Ringmaster. I could give you the speach that, 'I fight evil wherever it pops up.', but I'm sure that would bore you. I do try to fight crime to the best of my ability though." Turning to look at Spyder, he continues. "And no, my friend. I do not attend college." He smiles clearly trying to be polite and then turns to the civilian on the ground. Speaking up to nobody in particular and yet everybody present, "This person needs medical attention. I can provide such at my home. What do you all think?"
		
Click to expand...



Sam comes over and looks at the civilian. "Oh man...he's pretty beat up," he says in an awed tone. "I never saw a guy this hurt before. Wow..."

"Did they get Kiro too?" He asks no one in particular and starts looking frantically around, "Kiro? Kiro, you out there?" Sam yells as loud as he can manage.*


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 14, 2003)

> "This person needs medical attention. I can provide such at my home. What do you all think?"




“There is a clinic less then 2 miles to the south west from here, I believe it would be best to take him there, unless you are a doctor.”    Centurion says to Ringmaster as he rises from examining the injured man.

“The clinic is call Faraday Memorial Clinic and I understand they specialize in treating injuries caused by individuals with special abilities such as ours.”    Centurion explains to the others.

“As for introductions I am called Centurion.  I wish to thank you for your assistance, the man-wolf moved faster then I anticipated.”    Centurion says to the others, nodding to Spyder in acknowledgement for his help.  “You are also injured, perhaps you should also go to the clinic.”  Centurion says showing concern for Spyder’s injuries.



> "Did they get Kiro too?" He asks no one in particular and starts looking frantically around, "Kiro? Kiro, you out there?" Sam yells as loud as he can manage.




“There was someone else out there?  I did not see anyone else during the fight.”   Centurion looks around using his penetrating vision to see if he can locate anyone else in the area.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 14, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *"Did they get Kiro too?" He asks no one in particular and starts looking frantically around, "Kiro? Kiro, you out there?" Sam yells as loud as he can manage. *




"Who is this Kiro?  I saw nobody else at all." 

In response to Centurian, the Ringmaster looks up from the civilian.  "No, I am not a doctor.  However with these powers that I wield, I can heal.  The only reason I suggest that we take him to my place is so that we can find out what happened.  If we were to take him to this hospital, then there's a good chance that we will not be allowed to see him, nor question him."  As if thinking about what else to say, the man in the top hat stands.  "It's up to you all.  What do you wish to do?  My home is not far from here and it will not take me long to determine whether or not I can assist him.  As a matter of fact, I probably don't even need to take him home to determine if his wounds are beyond my healing abilities.  I just think we need to find out what happened.  If we take him to the hospital, that may not be possible and could in turn lead to other innocents being hurt." 

The Ringmaster kneels down next to the body and concentrates.  Using his powers, a faint light green glow eminates from his hand and encompasses the man's body.  It is the same faint green color that the airplane and energy blasts were.

OOC:
Cosmic power healing pl10


----------



## Samnell (Feb 14, 2003)

> "Who is this Kiro? I saw nobody else at all."




"Kiro," Sam explains hurriedly. "He's a guy I was with. We were both on our way here until I took a shortcut. But then I heard him pass me later... He said I was being a slowpoke right by the ticket booths. Now he's not here. Where did that wolf guy go?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 14, 2003)

Ringmaster works his cosmic healing power into the battered body of the man.  After a few moments, the man begins to stir.  He opens his eyes, appearing groggy.  "Where am I?"

Upon catching sight of the Ringmaster leaning over him, he shrinks back, obviously startled.  Then, looking around at the others gathered nearby, his eyes widen.  "Who are you guys?  Are you in the Justice Foundation or something?"

The man appears to be in his early forties.  He is wearing the tattered remains of a business suit.

(OOC:  Healing check roll was a natural 20.)


----------



## maddmic (Feb 14, 2003)

The Ringmaster looks down at the frightened man.  "No, I'm not with the Justice Foundation.  However we have no intentions of harming you.  You are at the San Angelo Zoo and we have healed you of the wounds that the wolf beast inflicted upon you.  What we would like to know is how or why were you  were taken?"  He then eases back so that the man can breathe and is not being crowded around.  "Just take it easy and tell us what you remember."


OOC:
The Ringmaster will try to use diplomacy to calm the guy down.  (dip +7)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 14, 2003)

"I was driving home after putting in a couple of Saturday hours at the office.  My car broke down about a mile from my apartment and I got out to walk home.  I was walking past the zoo fence and that's the last thing I remember."  The man pauses and again looks around at the group of strangely dressed individuals.  "Who did you say you guys were again?"


----------



## maddmic (Feb 14, 2003)

The Ringmaster looks quizically at the man.  "We are the ones who are going to find this beast and make sure that this doesn't happen to you or any one again.  Can you take me to where you wlast remember being?  Perhaps there will be some sort of evidence there that can help us out."  As long as the man looks fit to walk, the Ringmaster will help him up and begin to walk with him to the place he last remembers.  He once again opens his telepathic link with Tyke.

"Tyke, don't worry about getting the medical station ready.  The man seems to be fine.  Can you jump on the computer though and see how many strange disappearances there have been recently?  Alfter that, find out how many of those missing person's have been in or around the zoo when last seen.  We may have a real life big bad wolf on our hands here."


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 14, 2003)

> "Who did you say you guys were again?"




“I am called Centurion, the one that healed you is called Ringmaster.  This one calls himself Spyder and that one is Shade.”  Centurion points to each one as he introduces them to the man.

“I too wish to find the man-wolf and will help look for him, but I believe that we should notify the authorities of this attack.”    Centurion says to Ringmaster.   “As you said before there is a concern that someone else could be attacked, we would be negligent if we did not report this.” 

Turning to the man.   “And what is your name?  Is there someone that you need to contact to let them know you are well?”    Centurion asks.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 14, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> “I am called Centurion, the one that healed you is called Ringmaster.  This one calls himself Spyder and that one is Shade.”  Centurion points to each one as he introduces them to the man.




"Yeah, hi," Sam says when named. He looks off into the darkness and calls for Kiro again. "KIRO? You out there?"


----------



## maddmic (Feb 14, 2003)

The Ringmaster stops in his tracks.  "You're right.  We should notify the authorities.  However, this man needs to be escorted home to safety."  Turning to look at Shade, he states, "Ok, I'm sorry.  Who is this Kiro that you're talking about again?  Did you see him in the habitat?  I haven't seen anybody but those of us here."


----------



## Samnell (Feb 14, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> *The Ringmaster stops in his tracks.  "You're right.  We should notify the authorities.  However, this man needs to be escorted home to safety."  Turning to look at Shadow, he states, "Ok, I'm sorry.  Who is this Kiro that you're talking about again?  Did you see him in the habitat?  I haven't seen anybody but those of us here." *




Sam thinks it over, "I was with him running here until the howling stopped. Then I took a shortcut through the shadows and he didn't. I thought I left him behind but then when I came out at the ticket booths I heard him talk to me and something went past really fast. Not just fast fast, but like racecar fast. I think it was him and he was coming this way. I guess he has powers like we do. He couldn't have caught up with me otherwise."

While he speaks Sam keeps looking around, "Can anybody else see in the dark? If we split up maybe we can find him faster, but maybe it would be good if we split up people who could see so they could go with people who couldn't. You know, like teams. Just in case the Wolf Guy is still out there somewhere."


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 14, 2003)

OOC: By the way Centurion will use his healing power to heal himself.  The lethal point will normally go away in an hour, but who knows what will happen in an hour.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 14, 2003)

"I cannot see in the dark.  I really don't think it's a good idea to split up either.  Maybe we should take this gentleman home first and then search for this Kiro?"  The Ringmaster looks at the others waiting for any indication as to what they want to do.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 14, 2003)

Kiro stands behind a tree out of view from the rest of the Group and then becomes visible.  He steps out from behind the tree while calling Sams name.  "Hi, sorry that I am late." is all he says.  

After seeing that the FREAK in the ringmaster outfit heal this man and it appears that no fighting has happen, Kiro thinks that Sam is safe and that there is no reason to hide anymore.  

"Kiro." is all that he says after looking around and nodding to every one.  He moves up and leans against the nearest tree but he faces so that he is not looking at anyone in the group.  He has pulled his hood back over his head and more than 50% of his face is covered.  His foot is planted at about his other knee's hight on the tree while he is leaning.  He seems to not be paying attention to any, yet he is doing quite the opposite.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 14, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> Centurion says to the others, nodding to Spyder in acknowledgement for his help.  “You are also injured, perhaps you should also go to the clinic.”  Centurion says showing concern for Spyder’s injuries.
> 
> OOC: By the way Centurion will use his healing power to heal himself. The lethal point will normally go away in an hour, but who knows what will happen in an hour.




"*Ah, wow that is pretty cool... ah sure if you could, I mean heal me that would be great. That man-wolf hit me pretty good and then one of the wolves bite my leg...*" Spyder says... rather meekly and thinks to himself _wow who are these two, they can fly and heal with their touch... this is great!_ 

Apon hearing about looking for the man-wolf and notifing the authorities he will nod his head in agreement. He will sort of hang back from the others and follow their lead..._Wow I wonder what this Justice Foundation is? And all of these guys seem to have amazing powers!_


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 14, 2003)

“I’m glad your friend is alright.”    Centurion says to Shade after Kiro steps out from behind the tree.



> "Ah, wow that is pretty cool... ah sure if you could, I mean heal me that would be great. That man-wolf hit me pretty good and then one of the wolves bite my leg..." Spyder says...




“Of course, I am glad to help.”    Centurion replies to Spyder.  Laying his hand on Spyder’s shoulder Centurion uses his healing power.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 14, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *Kiro stands behind a tree out of view from the rest of the Group and then becomes visible.  He steps out from behind the tree while calling Sams name.  "Hi, sorry that I am late." is all he says.   *




"Kirowowheycoolyou'realright!" Sam babbles. "I was just about to go looking for you. So you've got powers, right? Cool. What can you do?"


----------



## maddmic (Feb 15, 2003)

As Kiro steps into the open, the Ringmaster looks a bit surprised, thinking that they are the only ones around the area at this time.  "Well, I'm glad to see that you're alright there Kiro.  You gave your friend quite a scare."  As the introductions are made he will nod when his name is mentioned.

As the odd group continues to walk and talk about what needs to be done next, the Ringmaster is always watchful of what is around them.  When Shade begins to talk and ask about others powers, he looks and simply says, "Perhaps we should talk of these things somewhere else?  Some place where there are no prying eyes and where no danger is posed to any one of us."  Returning to the previous thought, he speaks up again, "So now, how are we to notify the authorities?  I would prefer to look at the abduction site before they get to it.  They seem to always be sloppy when they conduct their investigations."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 16, 2003)

OOC:  Centurion heals the one hit of damage from himself and the two hits of damage on Spyder.

IC:
The man turns to the Ringmaster.  "I can show you where I was when whatever happened to me happened.  Like I said, I remember that I was walking past the fence surrounding the zoo.  I was near the entrance where you buy tickets and then something hit me.  The next thing I remember is waking up and seeing you guys.  But I can show you where I was outside the fence if you want.  We'd better get going though cause I should probably be getting home.  My wife is probably getting worried about me."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 16, 2003)

To Centurion "*Wow thanks... I fell as good as new...*"

Spyder will then sort of hang back from the others and not say much, watching and listening to what they have to say.  He will agree to any plan that the other come up with, especially listening to Centurion and Ringmaster as they seem to be the most powerful and charismatic people around


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 17, 2003)

> Spyder:  To Centurion "Wow thanks... I fell as good as new..."




“You are welcome.”    Centurion responds to Spyder.



> Ringmaster:  "So now, how are we to notify the authorities? I would prefer to look at the abduction site before they get to it. They seem to always be sloppy when they conduct their investigations."




“I suggest we quickly go to the area where the man was attacked.”    Centurion says to Ringmaster. “While you look over the area for clues I will find a payphone and notify the authorities of the attack.”   

Centurion turns and speaks to the now uninjured man.   “The police will have questions for you, I’m sure they will happy to notify your wife that you are well.” 

“I will fly above and keep watch as we leave the zoo to make sure the man-wolf doesn’t surprise us again.”     Centurion says to the others.  If there are no objections Centurion takes to the air and stations himself 30’ above the group.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 18, 2003)

The man, who introduces himself as Ben Haines, leads the group out of the zoo (assuming that someone helps him over the fence) and down the road about a quarter of a mile from the main entrance.  He walks slowly, as if trying to remember where exactly he was when he was attacked.

Suddenly, he breaks into a trot, running over to some shrubbery where he leans down and picks up what appears to be a battered briefcase.

"Well, this is my briefcase so I suppose I was around here when everything went black," Ben says.  His briefcase is broken open and some papers are scattered about nearby.  As Ben is looking into the briefcase, he suddenly groans.  "My disks are missing."  He drops the briefcase and begins to comb through the bushes looking for them.  "Damn, the boss is gonna be really ticked off if I can't find the disks.  Hey, you guys are superheroes, do any of you have like x-ray vision or radar sense or something?  There were three CD-Roms, do any of you see them anywhere around here?  They're kinda important.  I work for a genetics research company."

While Ben and the group search, Centurion finds a nearby payphone and makes a call to the police.  They state that they will have a cruiser sent to the area, which should arrive in about ten to fifteen minutes.

Other than the broken briefcase, scattered wet papers, a piece of Ben's torn suit jacket, and some tracks that appear to belong to the wolf creature, there is nothing else out of the ordinary nearby.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 18, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> "My disks are missing."  He drops the briefcase and begins to comb through the bushes looking for them.  "Damn, the boss is gonna be really ticked off if I can't find the disks.  Hey, you guys are superheroes, do any of you have like x-ray vision or radar sense or something?  There were three CD-Roms, do any of you see them anywhere around here?  They're kinda important.  I work for a genetics research company."




Sam looks around, "No X-Ray vision. That would be cool. But I can see in the dark."


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 18, 2003)

Remaining very Quiet Kiro begins to ponder what, if at all, this has to do with his father.  He could very well somehow be attached this scheme... but...


Kiro stands around and absorbs all the information he can.  As soon as he hears or see's police sirens he is going to go invisible.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 18, 2003)

Spyder will look around also with his Dark Vision. When the cops start getting close he is going to get a bit shy and hang out in the back of the group, looking at the groud allot.


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 18, 2003)

After notifying the police Centurion rejoins the others.  “Find anything of interest?”   He asks the group.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 19, 2003)

Despite searching for a few minutes, no one is able to locate any disks.  Ben goes around picking up the scattered, water-logged papers and stuffs them into his briefcase.  You all notice that many of the papers appear to be official company letterhead, with the name of the company emblazoned at the top of each page.  The company is apparently Helix Technologies.  None of you have ever heard of Helix Technologies before.

About this time, sirens are heard and a few minutes later, two police cruisers pull up nearby.  Four officers get out and approach you.  Three of the officers stare in apparent awe mixed with suspicion but the fourth officer appears unfazed with your appearances.

"I'm Officer Hodges," he says to you.  "You don't see too many so-called supers together outside the Justice Foundation.  Someone want to tell me what's going on here?"

Ben proceeds to tell the story as he knows it, from his car breaking down to walking past the zoo to everything going black to waking up inside the wolf habitat and finding all of you helping him.  Hodges listens without taking any notes.

After Ben finishes, Hodges turns to the group and takes statements from all of you that are willing to give them.  He doesn't appear overly suprised to hear about a wolf creature if anyone mentions it to him.  Then, Hodges tells Ben that he'd like to take him downtown for an official statement and then they'll ensure that he gets a ride home.

Ben thanks all of you for your help back in the zoo and then leaves with the officers.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 19, 2003)

After helping the man and answering the officer's questions, the Ringmaster waits until they're gone.  Upon them leaving, he turns to the others.  "Well, we may have not found any physical evidence, but I think I now know what the man-wolf thing may have been after to begin with.  Well, I shouldn't say that the man-wolf thing was after it, but somebody sure was."  When the others look quizically at him, the Ringmaster replies.  "The CD's.  He works for a bio lab.  Somebody, or something was most likely after those disks.  If the man-wolf wasn't, then somebody else WAS and used the man-wolf to take Ben away." 

As they discus what they do and do not know, the Ringmaster looks to the group once again.  "So, what do you all plan to do here?  I mean the Justice Foundation seems to be involved in something a bit bigger than this, otherwise they probably would have beaten us here.  I would like to persue this problem, but I fear that even my resources may not be enough.  What about the rest of you?"


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 19, 2003)

When the police are in earshot Kiro takes a step back, behind even Spyder, and then turns invisible.  Hoping that no one says anything about his invisibility, he stays that way leaning against a wall for the entire time of questioning.  When the police are gone Kiro becomes visible again.  

Pondering while he was invisible he put 1 and 1 together and decided on a few things.  _Helix Tech  ...  Wolf Creature ...  Missing Discs ... Unhuman Creature ... Father ... _  Kiro rembers the time that he was following Greg, one of his fathers co-workers, and a friend of the family, and he saw him meet up with an Unhuman creature.  Kiro was too far away from the meeting to clearly see what _it_ was, but unhuman creatures cant be too common can they?

Thinking that this may have something to do with his father, or even just lead to a clue or 2 about his fater, Kiro decides that perhaps it is benificial to join this group of unlikely heros.  After all he may beable to pummel a few punks in the process, and that is always fun.  









*OOC:*


GM please go to the OOC thread


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 19, 2003)

Spyder gives a short statement to the police, again wondering about the Justice Foundation. After Ringmasters statement, Spyder looks around to see the reaction of the others assembled here and finally says  "*Ah yea someone sure wanted those discs. And that man-wolf, he's dangerous. Someone could get hurt. I'm willing to help in any way I can.*"
He then quits down and looks around to see what the others are going to do. He wonders if maybe, just maybe we could be a group like the Justice Foundation


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 20, 2003)

“I too am willing to help.  That man-wolf needs to be stopped before anyone else is hurt.”    Centurion says.   “Does anyone have a suggestion of what we should do next?”   

“I find it some what of a coincidence that Ben's car broke down in this area making it easy for someone to attack him.  Perhaps we should try to find his car and look it over for any tampering, it would add support to our theory that this was not a random attack.”   Centurion suggests.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 20, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *“I find it some what of a coincidence that Ben's car broke down in this area making it easy for someone to attack him.  Perhaps we should try to find his car and look it over for any tampering, it would add support to our theory that this was not a random attack.”   Centurion suggests. *




Spyder nods his head in agreement and looks around at the rest of the group... _Hey where did that other guy go?_ he thinks looking around a bit for him


----------



## Samnell (Feb 20, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *Ah yea someone sure wanted those discs. And that man-wolf, he's dangerous. Someone could get hurt. I'm willing to help in any way I can.*"
> [/B]




"Yeah we should check out that company too and-" Sam looks around again. "Hey guys, I think we just lost Kiro again. Hey maybe he can go invisible or something. That'd be cool."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 21, 2003)

OOC:  Just a quick summary of events.  It is nearly 12:30AM on March 2nd after the police leave with Ben, heading down to the station to take his full statement.  The rain has mostly stopped aside from the occassional drizzle.  The wind has died down and is mostly calm.  Ben never said specifically where his car was when it broke down, except that it happened nearby so finding it wouldn't probably be that difficult.  A couple of stray papers from Ben's briefcase are still lying around.  They are wet and dirty but you are able to make out that Helix Technologies is located in Arroyo Verde, a suburb of San Angelo, which is ten to fifteen miles away from downtown.  Arroyo Verde is where many high tech industries are located.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 21, 2003)

The Ringmaster looks to the others.  Upon hearing that Kiro is once again missing, he shrugs his shoulders.  "Maybe he doesn't want to be a part of this, or maybe he's shy."  Looking around again, he sees Kiro.  "Or, maybe he's still her after all.  Oh well, no matter.  I agree, let's check out the car first.  I will have a friend of mine look into Helix Technologies while we investigate his car."  The Ringmaster stops for a moment as if in thought.  In reality he is contacting his long time friend again.  'Tyke, I need you to jump on the computer and find out anything you can concerning Helix Technologies.  Any newspaper articles, rumors, past problems, groups against them, anything you can dig up.  Thanks.' 

With that, he begins to help the others search for the abandoned car.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 21, 2003)

OOC:  I believe that Kiro turned invisible when the police showed up and then after they left, he reappeared.  Just FYI...

Toric


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 21, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *OOC:  I believe that Kiro turned invisible when the police showed up and then after they left, he reappeared.*



OOC: Yup he did.

"Sam, umm Alison seemed pretty shooken up.  I'm heading back." Is all Kiro says before he puts his hood up and then begins to walk slowly away, not noticing wether or not Sam has decided to follow.  When he is out of eye shot from any one except Sam (who he is learing to trust more with each new thing he learns) he becomes invisible and runns at a full sprint towards Alisons house.  _Perhaps she knows something about this company.  Or perhaps I can use her computer._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 21, 2003)

Assuming that the rest of us start looking for the guys car, Spyder will help out _IGS* Search +7_ He will try also to make occational small talk with the others "

*So ah how long have you had powers and stuff? I just started going out on patrol and stuff but I have had my powers for a couple of years now...*

*IGS in game speek


----------



## Samnell (Feb 22, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> OOC: Yup he did.




OOC: Ich bin ein dumbass. 



> "Sam, umm Alison seemed pretty shooken up.  I'm heading back."




"Oh yeah, right. I forgot all about that," Sam blinks as Kiro vanishes again. _He seems kind of freaked. Maybe he wants to talk about it or something._ 

"I'm gonna go with him. Why don't I give you guys my number?" Assuming anyone's interested, Sam recites it. Afterwards he finds himself a shadow and slips back to Allison's to catch up with Kiro.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 22, 2003)

Ringmaster, Centurion and Spyder fan out around the vicinity of the zoo, looking for the disabled car of Ben Haines.  It takes about fifteen minutes to locate the car, abandoned along the side of the main road that passes the zoo.  It is a fairly new looking Ford Mustang, maybe a 2001 or 2002 model with only two doors.  The car is north of the zoo.  Upon initial inspection, there are no visible signs of a problem.  All the tires are inflated, the hood is closed, and there is no exterior damage visible.  There is no one else on the streets nearby and no traffic save for the occassional passing car.  

Meanwhile, Kiro and Shade arrive back at Allison's apartment.  After a few moments of her determining who is at the door, she opens it lets them in.  "What happened out there?" she asks, appearing unsettled.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 22, 2003)

The Ringmaster looks at the others once they reach the car.  "I can't say that I've ever been given a phone number so that I can contact another super before.  At least not in that manner."  He grins and begins to look around the car.  He lays down on the pavement in order to look underneath the car searching for leaks.

OOC:
If he finds anything, he will tell the others.  If he does not find anything, he will ask the following question.

IC:
"I don't see anything from underneath.  Now the question is, do we contaminate possible evidence by looking inside?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 22, 2003)

Ringmaster doesn't notice any leaks from the car when he looks underneath.

Tyke then contacts Ringmaster.  "Boss, there have been five missing persons reports in the last week.  None of these people have been found.  None of them were last seen around the zoo either.  As for Helix Technologies, they are publically known as a run-of-the-mill medical lab that performs routine DNA testing for local hospitals and law enformement but I was able to dig up a bit more information.  They were founded by Vladimir Kaminov, a Russian in 1990.  He came to the U.S. in the 1940's, fleeing a Stalinist purge.  He is a gifted geneticist and rumor has it that he was involved in a failed effort to induce superpowers in people.  I think there is more information out there, but its going to take some time to get to it, if you know what I mean boss.  They have some heavy security on their computer systems.  I've made some initial attempts to hack the system to no avail."


----------



## maddmic (Feb 22, 2003)

The Ringmaster pauses while on the ground.  'Thanks Tyke.  Maybe there's another person here who has the talent to go a bit deaper than you've been able to thusfar.'  After mentally linking with his sidekick, the Rinmaster stands up and brushes himself off.  "Well, nothing under the car.  No leaks, or signs of anything bad.  So shall we see if there's anything inside?"


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 22, 2003)

Centurion watches as first Kiro and then Shade leave.  “That’s an odd pair.”   Centurion says to no one in particular.    “Kiro was very quiet and secretive it seemed to me, while Shade was friendly and curious and a lot more talkative.  They are like the opposite sides of a coin.  I wonder if we will see them again.”   With a shrug Centurion turns and helps look for the car.



> Spyder:  "So ah how long have you had powers and stuff? I just started going out on patrol and stuff but I have had my powers for a couple of years now..."




“I have had my “powers” for roughly 2000 years.”     Centurion responds to Spyder with a slight smile.  No one ever believes that he is over 2000 years old.   “But I too have just started patrolling in the last few months.  Back in the days when I was born anyone that was different or claimed to have any power were accused of being in league with a demon, devil or some evil deity and usually killed.  So I just observed humanity and the rise and fall of their empires.”    Centurion says with a far away look as if remembering people and events long past.  “But in recent years there have been more and more people with paranormal abilities, especially in San Angelo, that I decide to get more involved and not just observe.  Ever since I was changed I just wanted to help people and be excepted in society, perhaps now I can.”     Centurion stops realizing that he revealed more about himself then he ever has.   “Lets hurry and find that car.” 

After locating the car and Ringmaster looks it over.



> Ringmaster:  "Well, nothing under the car. No leaks, or signs of anything bad. So shall we see if there's anything inside?"




“Let me take a look at it first.”  Centurion tells Ringmaster.  Then he slowly walks around the car just staring at it.

OOC: Centurion will check out the car using his penetrating vision and dark vision looking for any obvious signs of tampering or damage.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 23, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Kiro and Shade arrive back at Allison's apartment.  After a few moments of her determining who is at the door, she opens it lets them in.  "What happened out there?" she asks, appearing unsettled.




_Probably best to be gentle about it._ Sam thought. "We ran into a guy in the zoo. He was getting attacked by these wolves and got hurt really bad. But we scared the wolves off and got him some help. Then the police came and we talked to them for a little bit. Then we came back."

"Some other guys were around and they helped too."


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 24, 2003)

Kiro just nods with what Sam has said.



OOC: WOOHOO I got my PC back today!


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 24, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> “I have had my “powers” for roughly 2000 years.”     Centurion responds to Spyder with a slight smile.




Spyder's eyes get really big (well bigger and buggier then normal) and nods his head, of course he is thinking _2000 years! No way... well he does fly and can heal with a touch... maybe I guess. Wow I am lucky to have fallen in with these powerful heroes. Maybe if they form a group I can join?_ 

Spyder will also search around the car after Centurion has walked around it. He will defer to Centurion and Ringmaster to whether or not they open the car as they seem to know what is going on and are much better at this "super-hero" stuff then he is.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 25, 2003)

(At Allison's Apartment)
Allison looks shocked at the news of the wolves and the injured man at the zoo.  "Wolves?  Outside their habitat?  How?" Allison asks.  "That howling sounded like more than wolves..."

(At Ben Haines' car)
Centurion walks around the car using his superpowered vision to try to see any problems.  After several minutes, he finds nothing.  There are no obvious signs of tampering with the car's engine or any other components.  If anything, the interior of the car and the engine appear nearly flawless.  The car is apparently pretty new and Ben seems to keep it pretty clean.

Spyder performs his own walk around the car and finds nothing out of the ordinary either.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 25, 2003)

"Well Ali, were not sure how." Kiro says winking at Sam.   "The police got our reports and that is the best that we can do.  As for it sounding like more than wolves, well that is becasuse...  the umm... Well I am not sure, but there was this HUGE wolf in the habiat with them, so he may have started it all.  But then again you never know.  Also I think that Sam and I may be helping the police with some... questioning after this incident. "


----------



## maddmic (Feb 26, 2003)

The Ringmaster watches as Centurian finds nothing.  "Well, the only other thing I can think of is if somebody poured suger into his gas tank.  If that's not the case, then perhaps  he was being followed." 

As if thinking about what Spyder had asked, the Ringmaster replies to him.  Well, to be honest I've had my powers for as long as I've been alive, which is relatively young compared to Centurian here.  I have been around since just before the turn of the century.  I was born on 1877 in New York, but I didn't come across my powers until I ran into an acquaintance of mine.  He introduced me to my potential when I was in my mid 30's." 

Upon finding nothing at the scene of the car, he turns to Centurian and Spyder.  "Well, what now?  See if the car is open and try to find some clues in there?  Of course that would mean that we're invading his privacy and he might not like that.  If not that, then where do you two see this thing progressing to?  I have a contact who has found a bit of info out on Helix Technologies.  Perhaps we could run down there and take a look?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 26, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> *As if thinking about what Spyder had asked, the Ringmaster replies to him.  Well, to be honest I've had my powers for as long as I've been alive, which is relatively young compared to Centurian here.  I have been around since just before the turn of the century.  I was born on 1877 in New York, but I didn't come across my powers until I ran into an acquaintance of mine.  He introduced me to my potential when I was in my mid 30's."*




_WOW this guy is over a hundred also! Man they must be powerful... I hope they still let me hang out with them..._ thinks Spyder. He will kind of smile meeky and not stare at either of them.



> *Upon finding nothing at the scene of the car, he turns to Centurian and Spyder.  "Well, what now?  See if the car is open and try to find some clues in there?  Of course that would mean that we're invading his privacy and he might not like that.  If not that, then where do you two see this thing progressing to?  I have a contact who has found a bit of info out on Helix Technologies.  Perhaps we could run down there and take a look?" *




Spyder will nod his head a bit at this and then say "*Ah yea I am not sure about breaking into the guy... we might get in trouble for that. It is pretty late, would Helix Technologies still be open right now?*"


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 27, 2003)

> Ringmaster:  "Well, what now? See if the car is open and try to find some clues in there? Of course that would mean that we're invading his privacy and he might not like that. If not that, then where do you two see this thing progressing to? I have a contact who has found a bit of info out on Helix Technologies. Perhaps we could run down there and take a look?"




“I don’t know what you expect to find in his car but I don’t think we should search it without his permission.”    Centurion responds to Ringmaster.   “As for checking out Helix Technologies I doubt they would let us in, especially at this time of night.  We are assuming that Ben was attacked for those disks he carried, but as far as we know those kids I saw running from the park could have taken them.”   Centurion pauses for a moment to think.   “It wouldn’t hurt to look around Helix Technologies but until we find more evidence there is not much more we can do at this time.”


----------



## maddmic (Feb 27, 2003)

The Ringmaster looks at Centurian.  "I can understand what you're saying.  Let me ask you this though.  Wouldn't it be better to poke around a bit on our own instead of waiting for that beast to strike again?  The next person may not be so lucky as to have 4 or 5 super hero types around to save them."  The Ringmaster is definately fighting internally with this decision.  "I know we don't have enough evidence to go messing around right now.  But evidence is what the police use to convict a criminal and right now we have no evidence.  We need to collect it doing some investigative work."  He turns and looks at the other two with a grave look on his face.  "Otherwise some other innocent may get hurt, or even die.  I don't expect you all to come with me to do any investigative work.  Before tonight, none of us knew the others even existed.  Since we are at an impass, I will do what I can to make sure that this beast does not strike again.  If that means bending the law to find information, then so be it." 

The Ringmaster looks at the two awaiting their response.  At the same time, he mentally links with Tyke again.  'Tyke, are you up for a bit of investigative work tonight?'


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 27, 2003)

"*I would like to help in whatever way I can... if you want*" Spyder will say rather shyly. He is not sure what to do next, except maybe go home and get onto the internet and do some goggle search on Helix Technologies.


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 28, 2003)

“I am also sworn to protect the innocents.”   Centurion responds to Ringmaster.   “And I did not say we shouldn’t investigate, but we should be careful how we proceed from here.  If you want to go and look around Helix or ask for their cooperation, fine.  But if you want to break in to Helix without their permission you should remember that all the information we have indicates they are the victims of this crime.  There is no connection to the man-wolf and Helix except some missing disks that we don’t know who may have taken them.”   Centurion continues trying to persuade Ringmaster with a look of concern on his face.   “Look I agree we need to continue to investigate but we just need to be careful.  Bending the law and breaking it are two different things.  If we break the law we are no different then the villains we protect the innocents from.” 



> Spyder:  "I would like to help in whatever way I can... if you want"




“I am glad you wish to help.”   Centurion responds to Spyder.   “Since it appears you can’t fly I will carry you to Helix if you wish.  It shouldn’t take but a few minutes.”


----------



## maddmic (Feb 28, 2003)

The Ringmaster looks at Centurian and then back at Spyder.  "Perhaps you're right.  I don't know how likely they will be to talk to us, but maybe we should approach them in the morning and find out if they know anything, or suspect anything.  If they are unwilling to cooperate though, then what?  Are we willing to wait for this beast to attack again before we act?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 1, 2003)

(Allison's Apartment)

Allison seems genuinely suprised by what Sam and Kiro have told her, especially the parts mentioning the police and the 'big wolf'.

"I notified the police about what happened to Bob, you know his disappearance two nights ago when we were walking home from the movie, and so far they have turned up nothing.  They searched around Benson's, the convenience store, and didn't find anything to indicate what happened.  They claim they couldn't even find signs of a struggle.  I just don't understand what could have happened to him.  I have considered hiring a private investigator but I can't afford it."

(Near the zoo and Ben Haines' broken down vehicle)

Centurion, Ringmaster and Spyder continue to discuss the next course of action in the investigation into the wolf creature and the possible involvement of Ben's missing disks and Helix Technologies.  While they talk, the rain once again begins to fall, and soon it becomes a torrential downpour.

OOC:
Okay folks, it is now 1:00 AM on Sunday morning, March 2nd.  Ther rain is coming down hard again.  Kiro and Sam are talking with a pretty freaked out Allison Chase at her apartment.  Ringmaster, Spyder and Centurion are still near the car of Ben Haines.  What do you guys want to do from here?  Call it a night and start fresh in the morning?  Something else?


----------



## Samnell (Mar 1, 2003)

OOC: That's exactly what happened, Toric. 



			
				Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *(Allison's Apartment)
> 
> Allison seems genuinely suprised by what Sam and Kiro have told her, especially the parts mentioning the police and the 'big wolf'. *




Sam shrugs off Allison's surprise, "No big deal. They were just angry dogs. It was kind of like ... Big angry dogs." _That made sense._ Sam gives Kiro a look when he hears about the absence of a struggle.

"You know, I think Kiro and I could spare some time to look into this a little more."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 1, 2003)

OOC:  Samnell, looks like you posted while I was editing my post with more information.  I had only posted that one sentence and then had to bail out of the post and then go back in and edit it. 

Toric


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 1, 2003)

“I don’t think we’re going to accomplish much more in this downpour.”    Centurion says to the others.  “I’m going to Helix Technologies to look around and make sure there are no problems there.  If you want to come along then I suggest we get going, if not and you still want to investigate I will meet you tomorrow morning at the Minuteman Statue around 9 A.M.”    Centurion waits for the others to reply.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 2, 2003)

The Ringmaster replies, "Very well then.  I don't see how it's going to hurt matters by going to Helix and making sure nothing is amiss."  Looking at Spyder and then back at Centurian,  he continues.  "So, you said that you can cary him along with you?  If so, then I'll meet you two down there."  With that the Ringmaster uses his powers to create a cartoonish looking rocket.  He then hops on it and whisks away towards Helix Technologies.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 3, 2003)

"Ali, I want you to stay away from the zoo for a while.  I know that you can defend yourself, but there are some really dangerous things there.  Also, Sam, I need to talk with you.  Can we had over to my place? "  

[OOC assuming that I have a place /OOC]

Kiro heads back to his place with Sam, and does not use any powers the whole way.  Kiro is pretty quiet the whole way milling over what happen earlier.  If Sam asks him any thing he tells him to wait till they get to his place.

[ooc: Sorry for not posting more, but it is MARDI GRAS time and I have been quite drunk lately....  I will ge back to posting more again on Weds...  after I get over my hang over. /ooc]


----------



## Samnell (Mar 3, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *"Ali, I want you to stay away from the zoo for a while.  I know that you can defend yourself, but there are some really dangerous things there.  Also, Sam, I need to talk with you.  Can we had over to my place? "  *



*

"Ok, sure Kiro," Sam shrugs. He must want to talk about the superhero thing. It's cool that we both have powers. 




			Kiro heads back to his place with Sam, and does not use any powers the whole way.  Kiro is pretty quiet the whole way milling over what happen earlier.  If Sam asks him any thing he tells him to wait till they get to his place.
		
Click to expand...



Sam doesn't understand what Kiro's being so quiet about. But then Kiro's usually quiet so that's nothing new. He'd just have to wait, even if he was itching to ask if Kiro had super-speed.*


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 3, 2003)

"*Ah sure, lets stop by Helix tonight and make sure everything is ok. We can always go back tomorrow to see if we can get a look inside. Ah yea I can't fly so if one of you could carry me...*" Spyder says after a few minutes looking around and getting wet in the rain...


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 3, 2003)

> Spyder:   "Ah sure, lets stop by Helix tonight and make sure everything is ok. We can always go back tomorrow to see if we can get a look inside. Ah yea I can't fly so if one of you could carry me..."




“Very well, let’s go.”    Centurion says, picking Spyder up and flying off towards Helix Technologies.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 4, 2003)

OOC:  Sorry for the delay.  I was going to post tonight but I have misplaced some notes I need.  I either need to find the notes or regenerate them before posting.  I should have a post up sometime tomorrow (Tuesday).

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 5, 2003)

(Ringmaster, Centurion and Spyder)

It takes the three of you just a few minutes to fly to Arroyo Verde, the suburb of San Angelo that houses the high tech firms but it takes another ten minutes to locate the Helix Technologies facilities.

The company is based in a four-story stucco building on a massive complex of around 100 acres near the north end of Arroyo Verde.  The two roads into the complex grounds are both guarded by gates that appear to be manned 24 hours a day.  There are small guard shacks set up at each gate.  Only one gate is open at the current time though, with one guard on duty inside.  The rest of the 100 acre complex is surrounded by a tall fence topped with barbed wire.  The fence is about fifteen to twenty feet tall.  The building sits near the center of the 100 acres of land.  The building is surrounded by large parking lots.  Quick surveillance shows that there are less than twenty cars in the lots currently.  Lights can be seen burning in several of the buildings windows, but most of the windows are dark.  The entrances to the building, of which there are several, appear to be protected by security panels which would require a badge or security code to gain entry.  There are large signs at each road entering the complex that state "Helix Technologies" as well as signs on each long side of the building stating the same.  Nothing appears out of the ordinary at the moment.  The rain is still falling but not quite as hard as it was at the zoo.

OOC:  I don't mean to ignore Kiro and Sam in this post but I want to allow them time to finish their conversation before moving things forward for them.  And yes Shaper, you would have an apartment somewhere in town, probably near the college.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 5, 2003)

Spyder will look around, but also say "*It sort of looks like everything is ok here...should we try and sneak inside or come back tomorrow?*"


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 6, 2003)

“There doesn’t seem to be any problem here, I suggest we come back tomorrow.  We can ask whoever is in charge if they have been experiencing any problems.”     Centurion suggests.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 6, 2003)

"I agree.  I shall meet the two of you tomorrow then at the statue?"  The Ringmaster looks to the other two heroes for their answer.  Once they agree, he nods.  "Well then, have a good night you two."  With that he blinks out of existence.

The Ringmaster appears at the Big Top and approaches Tyke as he is taking off his coat and mask.  "Well friend, it look as though I may have a long day tomorrow.  I believe I'm going to change, grab a midnight snack and go to bed.  Want to share a pizza?"


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 6, 2003)

> Ringmaster:  "I agree. I shall meet the two of you tomorrow then at the statue?"




“Very well.”     Centurion responds to Ringmaster.   After Ringmaster disappears Centurion turns to Spyder.  “I guess we’ll continue this investigation tomorrow.  Do you need a lift somewhere?”


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 6, 2003)

"*Ah sure, I live over by San Angelo City College... ah you could drop me there.*" Spyder says. When he gets home he is going to clean up as best he can _Man, this patroning in the rain is not that fun... but I suppose people could get hurt if someone doesn't. I wonder if that wolf-guy is anything like me? Maybe I can find something on the internet..._ 
Spyder will then spend a couple of hours, just looking at online newspapers and site that might have anything about a man-wolf sightings in the city or area... including tabloid articles


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 7, 2003)

After dropping Spyder off Centurion continues to patrol the city until it is time to meet the others at the Minuteman statue.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 8, 2003)

The rest of the night passes quietly.  Those that slept, slept well.  Those that didn't spent a boring few hours before dawn.

Spyder manages to find a few articles on the disappearances in San Angelo.  It seems that there are a total of five people missing.  They are:

Jack Bowers, age 39, amateur boxer
Sheila Johnson, age 21, student
Sam Kerwin, age 63, retiree
Jeff Samuels, age 17, high school student
Madison Seville, age 25, actress

There have also been three bodies found in the last week, all appearing to have been savaged by some sort of animal.

Police are not commenting, only saying that the investigation is ongoing.

Only one source mentions a wolf creature, a trash tabloid called "You Heard It Here First!". 

Ringmaster, courtesy of Tyke's investigations, finds out the above information as well.

Morning on Sunday, March 2nd brings a clear sky and a fabulous sunrise.  The storm of the previous night has pushed inland leaving the California coast bathed in sunlight and nearly cloudless skies.

The threesome of Spyder, Centurion and Ringmaster meet back at the Minuteman statue a couple of hours past dawn.  There are already people in the park, taking morning strolls and taking advantage of the nice weather.

OOC:  One of you, Ringmaster I believe, has a phone number for Sam/Shade.  I'd like to try to pull Sam and Kiro back into the action so using that phone number is probably a good idea!


----------



## maddmic (Mar 9, 2003)

The Ringmaster sits on the base of the statue as he waits for the others to show up.  As Spyder and Centurian arrive, he stands to greet them.  "Good morning you two.  I trust that you all had an uneventful night?  Oh by the way, I took the liberty of calling that one named Shade.  Nobody picked up this morning, but I did leave a message to meet us here should he want to be a part of this little crusade.  I think that we may need all the help we can get after looking at that beast last night."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 9, 2003)

After arriving at Kiro's, Sam can contain himself no longer, "Ok so you've got powers! Superspeed, right? That's so cool. How did you get 'em?"


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 10, 2003)

"Well, All I know is that if I want to I can turn invisible, but that is not all.  With my training in martial arts with my father - where ever he may be - I kept breaking every obtainable hight that I though the body could reach.  I could always lift more weights, I never maxed out.  I could always beat my times on the track, no matter how fast i was.  My father told me that it was indeed possible for any person to do If they just put their mind to it, so I did. And, well, I just keep inproving.  My father justs nods and smiles, but when I was a small boy in 1st grade I put a bully in the hospital for pushing a girl in the mud.  The doctors said that there was no way that a boy my age should have done the damage that I did.  Sam! He was in a coma for a month for gods sake!  A coma!  I was only 6.  Well from then on , I knew that I was not normal, despite what my father told me.  I am very shy because of that and perfer to spend time on my own also. But now ... I know that their are others ...  Like you even ... and I feel like I can do some good, and perhaps even find my father.  Maybe we should look into this more and help Ali as well.  What do you think?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 10, 2003)

"*Hi guys!*" Spyder will shout when he see's Ringmaster and  Centurion waving an arm. He will jump over to where they are standing. "*Nice day... Hey look what I found out on the internet last night! Sounds like this might be happening more then we thought! Maybe if we can't find anything at Helix we should go talk to this newpaper people? Maybe they know something?*" Spyder will then hand over copies of the internet news-sites and reports... 



			
				Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Spyder manages to find a few articles on the disappearances in San Angelo.  It seems that there are a total of five people missing.  They are:
> 
> Jack Bowers, age 39, amateur boxer
> Sheila Johnson, age 21, student
> ...




Spyder will wait around to see what the others want to do, smiling most of the time.


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 10, 2003)

Centurion greets the others as they meet at the statue.   “Good morning gentlemen, are we ready to continue the investigation?”  When Spyder shows the articles for the missing people Centurion take a few moments to reads them.   “Three bodies found that appear ravaged by an animal, that could be our man-wolf from last night.  It doesn’t say in these articles but I wonder if they have identified the three bodies?  Are these missing and dead people connected or just random victims?”  Centurion wonders out loud.   “I don’t see any of these victims connect to Helix Technologies, perhaps Ben was just another random victim.  Well I guess it won’t hurt to ask Helix if they have experienced any problems of late.” 

After a few more minutes with no sign of Shade Centurion turns to Ringmaster.   “How long are we going to wait for Shade, perhaps you should try and call him again.”    Centurion suggests.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 11, 2003)

"You have super strength too? Wow. I wish I had super strength. I mean it sucks that you hurt that kid, but you didn't mean to. I wish I could tell you were powers came from, but I don't know. I think maybe I always had them but I can't remember. I just woke up one day in an alley. I can turn myself into a shadow and sort of move through them to get places without having to walk all the way there. I can walk through stuff as a shadow too. And I see in the dark. Oh yeah, and the real weird thing: my blood is black...not that you could tell by looking at me." Sam holds up one of his colorless hands

"I met a guy and he took care of me for a while. That's how I got set up in school and everything. It's really weird not to remember stuff. You don't know it, but you don't remember knowing it so you don't miss it or think anything's wrong. It took like a week to explain what a computer was to me." Sam smiles at the memory.

"You're right though. We really should help Ali. I think if there's a reason we have powers, doesn't it have to be to help people who don't? It's like doctors. We've got these things we can use to help people, so isn't that what we're supposed to do?"


----------



## maddmic (Mar 12, 2003)

The Ringmaster nods at Centurians suggestion.  Pulling out his cell phone from the depths of his coat, he dials Shades number again........


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 13, 2003)

OOC:  I am going to rule that everyone is now on the same day, the morning of Sunday, March 2nd.  This is not to say that Shade needs to answer his phone or if he answers his phone, it is not to say that he has to agree to meet Ringmaster, Centurion and Spyder.  I just want everyone at least on the same day.  Feel free to run the rest of the conversation between Kiro and Shade as a "Flashback" if you wish.  If you decide to take your investigations in seperate directions, that's fine, but at least getting you to the same day keeps things moving.

Toric


----------



## Samnell (Mar 13, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> *The Ringmaster nods at Centurians suggestion.  Pulling out his cell phone from the depths of his coat, he dials Shades number again........ *




Sam answers his phone on Sunday, "Hello?"


----------



## maddmic (Mar 13, 2003)

Hearing the voice on the other end of the phone, the Ringmaster replies.  "Hello.  I'm guessing that this is Shade?  Good, well this is the Ringmaster, we met last night.  Three of us have met this morning and are planning on investigating Helix Technologies.  If you wish to accompany us, you can meet us there at Helix, or here at the Minute Man statue.  Oh, and if your friend Kiro wishes to join us, he may."  The Ringmaster waits for Shade's response and passes the info on to the rest of the group.

OOC:
Feel free to roleplay the convo w/ the ringmaster as you see fit Samnell.  He is just wanting to let you know what's going on.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 13, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> *Hearing the voice on the other end of the phone, the Ringmaster replies.  "Hello.  I'm guessing that this is Shade?  Good, well this is the Ringmaster, we met last night.  Three of us have met this morning and are planning on investigating Helix Technologies.  If you wish to accompany us, you can meet us there at Helix, or here at the Minute Man statue.  Oh, and if your friend Kiro wishes to join us, he may."  The Ringmaster waits for Shade's response and passes the info on to the rest of the group.*



*

"Yeah, sure we want to come! I'll get Kiro and come right over. Why don't you guys wait at the statue, I'm pretty sure I can get close to that without too much trouble." Sam considers the time of day. The statue was sure to cast a shadow about now. It would do.

If Ringmaster has nothing else to say, Sam calls Kiro.*


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 13, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *If Ringmaster has nothing else to say, Sam calls Kiro. *




Kiro answers his phone with a hangover from the night before (invisibility has its plusses when it comes to avoiding public drunkeness charges) after getting depressed about his father.  Kiro answers with a moan and then says he'll be there.  He puts on some clothes, and due to his hangover, gets a cab to meet the others at the statue.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 13, 2003)

Sam sighs after he hangs up. Kiro didn't sound good. He shouldn't have left him that way last night. He sounded a little down, but not that bad... 

He gave bolted some toast and walked through the shadow at the back of his closet to come out in bright daylight. He winced in momentary pain at the bright light all around the statue's shadow. Even in shadow form he instantly got hot. This is why his appartment had heavy curtains over the windows.

At least he'd thought to dress light, just a tank top and some shorts. In a darker time of day Sam would have happily ran to the statue, but people would be waiting and running in all the sunlight got pretty hard sometimes. His skin didn't sunburn exactly, but it could really get to hurt being out in it that long. 

Sam lingered in the shadows, soaking up the darkness for a few moments before reluctantly returning to fleshly form, becoming visible in the process.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 13, 2003)

Spyder is somewhat surprised at the sudden appearance of Shade "*Whoa, you got here fast! *" (OoCK - cause I don't think it has been more then a couple of minutes to call, eat toast and "get here")


----------



## Samnell (Mar 13, 2003)

[OOC: I had Sam hurry.  Figure maybe five minutes.]

Sam winces as he steps into the sunlight, "I took the subway." He smiles through the heat and fights the urge to get back into the shadow.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 14, 2003)

The Ringmaster looks at the new arrival.  "Glad to see that you made it.  So is your friend coming too?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 14, 2003)

*Trouble at Helix*

A short time after Shade arrives at the statue, a taxi pulls up out near the curb letting Kiro disembark before tearing off with a squeal of tires.

After Kiro has joined the other four at the statue, Ringmaster receives a transmission from Tyke.

"Boss, there's something goin' down at Helix!  It's all over the news.  Police have cordoned off the building.  Something's happening inside.  The newsmedia isn't sure what is going on but speculation is a hostage situation or possibly someone rampaging through the building.  Since it's Sunday, there aren't too many workers there but there are some.  A couple have gotten out and reported hearing sounds of growling.  One person seems to have reported that rooms were being trashed.  As far as I can tell, police are trying to decide whether to enter the building."

OOC:  Set Harth, if you are still planning on playing and are ready, assume that O.R.C.A. has heard the same news reports of something going on at Helix Technologies.  Also, in the interests of keeping things moving, rather than having to wait for Ringmaster to tell everyone what is going on, we'll assume that he informs everyone of the situation as soon as he hears from Tyke.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 14, 2003)

"I don't know where that is, so I can't get there the quick way. Anybody have a ride?" Shade asks shyly.


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 14, 2003)

“I can carry one person, let’s go.”     Centurion says taking the closest person that needs a lift. He then flies off to Helix.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 14, 2003)

"Ok," Shade answers. He takes an eager step towards Centurion. "I never flied before."


----------



## maddmic (Mar 14, 2003)

The Ringmaster motions with his hand.  In front of him appears a large firework looking rocket, complete with stick in the ground and all.  On this rocket are 3 saddles complete with harnesses.  The Ringmaster jumps into the front one and motions for Kiro and Spyder to get on.  "C'mon boys, hop on.  We need to get to Helix quickly."  Once the other two are onboard, he looks over his shoulder and in a calm voice says, "Hang on you two."  With that the rocket screams forward towards Helix sounding like a large bottle rocket and trailing what looks like the typical sparks.  During the extremely short flight, the Ringmaster connects to Tyke again via telepathic link.  'We're on our way to Helix.  I'll keep in touch should we need backup.'


OOC:
On the way to Helix, Ringmaster will bring his Force Field up, as well as prepare himself for battle.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 14, 2003)

[OOC Entering from Stage-Left * O.R.C.A.*]

It was a Sunny Sunday morning in Arroyo Verde, a burb of San Angelo, where Military Industrialist Erik Olson is driving his van to a business meeting at Helix Technologies. Whistling an old sea chanty Erik becomes concerned when he hears sirens from a rapidly approaching squad car in his rear-view mirror.

Erik quickly pulls over to the curb out of the Police's way. "I wonder whats up," thinks Erik. He reachs over and turns on his police scanner, quickly finding the proper frequency.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 14, 2003)

Spyder, clinging to the side of the flying 'rocket' smiling and waits until they get to Helix. He looks over at Kiro and yells over the roar of the rocket "*This is great! I love this super-hero business!*"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 15, 2003)

Spyder, Shade, Kiro, Centurion and Ringmaster arrive at Helix Technologies just a few seconds later.  The building is nearly completely surrounded by San Angelo police cruisers.  There appear to be somewhere in the neighborhood of 25 or 30 cruisers located around the building.  Police officers stand behind the cars, using them as cover.  Several have weapons drawn and pointed at the building, including a few with high powered rifles.  As you watch, a couple of vans with the letters PART on the sides, enter the parking lot with a squeal of tires.  There appears to be no activity happening around the immediate vicinity of the building (i.e. nothing out of the ordinary, except for all the police presence).  The PART squad members, totalling nine, exit one of the vans through doors in the back.  They are followed by another squad member moments later, possibly Lieutenant House, the PART commander.  They appear to be dressed in combat armor and are armed with what appear to be high powered weapons.

(OOC:  PART stands for Paranormal Alert Response Team, an elite squad that is called in to handle incidents that involve superpowered suspects.  They are known to employ special devices made by high-tech labs.  Most PART squad members have other jobs within the San Angelo Police Department which PART is actually a division of.  They usually dispatch two vans to any situation, one carrying squad members and one used to transport any captured supers.  The Lieutenant in charge of PART, Jerry House, usually accompanies any team that is dispatched.  They carry a variety of regular and high-tech equipment  and usually wear kevlar vests and black fatigues.)

O.R.C.A. sits for a moment near the side of the road listening to the police scanner.  As far as he can tell, the police believe that one or several persons are inside the Helix Technologies building on some sort of a rampage.  They have had reports from a few escaping employees that they heard bestial growling.  The police seem unsure whether to believe that some sort of beast or beasts are actually inside and are unsure how to proceed.  They have dispatched a PART squad to the site.  Erik is just a few minutes away from the Helix building.  While listening, he sees something passing overhead.  Looking up, he believes he sees several people flying in the direction of the Helix building.  One of the individuals seems to be carrying another and three more look to be riding on a large bottle rocket, complete with some sort of seats attached to it.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 15, 2003)

"That was SO cool!" Sam enthuses as he parts from Centurion. "We have to fly more often." Looking around he sees all the police. The heat starts to get to him and he shifts into shadow form while standing in the light, so instead of disappearing he just seems to turn black and translucent. He sighs quietly in relief.

"That's better. I'm going to go on ahead and see what's going on inside." If no one objects, he looks for a shadowy spot along the side of the building or better yet a shadowy window and uses Centurion's shadow to get him there.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 15, 2003)

> O.R.C.A. sits for a moment near the side of the road listening to the police scanner. As far as he can tell, the police believe that one or several persons are inside the Helix Technologies building on some sort of a rampage. They have had reports from a few escaping employees that they heard bestial growling. The police seem unsure whether to believe that some sort of beast or beasts are actually inside and are unsure how to proceed. They have dispatched a PART squad to the site. Erik is just a few minutes away from the Helix building. While listening, he sees something passing overhead. Looking up, he believes he sees several people flying in the direction of the Helix building. One of the individuals seems to be carrying another and three more look to be riding on a large bottle rocket, complete with some sort of seats attached to it.




"Hmm, other superheroes responding to the call. Well since my meeting seems to be canceled" Erick chuckles to himself. "I'll just go give those boys a hand." 

Swiviling away from the dashboard Erik turns to van's cabin. He rolls his wheelchair forward to the largest cabinet mounted inside.

"Voice Print Recognize. Cmdr. Erik Olson, password Omega Beta Charlie." 

Warm female voice responds "Voice Print Confirmed, Access Granted" 

The cabinet door slides open to reveal an imposing armored form, patterned in black and white to resemble a killer whale. Erick reaches in and press a code upon the keypad embeded in one of the suits gauntlets. With slight wurring noise the armour shell's front half telescopes away allowing Erik to clamber inside. A second keycode closes the armor sealing him in. Pushing his wheelchair out of the way, since it is no longer needed, Erik opens the vans roof and uses his magnetic replusers to fly out of the van and then head onward to the Helix Tech Campus.


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 16, 2003)

Landing near the PART squad Centurion speaks to the one that appears to be in charge.  “May we be of assistance?”     Centurion asks.



> Shade:  "That's better. I'm going to go on ahead and see what's going on inside."




“Shade, be careful!”   Centurion warns as Shade disappears into the shadow.   “Damn, I better take a look inside before he gets into any trouble.”     Using his penetrating vision Centurion looks into the building to see if there is anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 16, 2003)

OOC:  Weekends tend to be slower posting times for most of us.  I want to allow everyone a chance to post initial actions upon arriving at the Helix building so I will wait a day or so until the other players post before I move forward.

Toric


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 16, 2003)

Assuming Ringmaster stops close to where Centurion lands Spyder will jump off the rocket and try and stay at the back of the group. He will look towards the Helix building to see if anything is happening. If he notices Shade disappearing into the shadow he will look to see if Kiro is still here "*Ah where did Shade go?*" 


_OCC yea weekends are hard, as I post most of the time at work (my bad )_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 17, 2003)

Shade disappears into shadow and reappears near the building, stepping out of a shadow near a first floor window.  All is quiet when he arrives.  Looking in the window, he sees a small office with a desk, a couple of chairs and a filing cabinet.  The room is unoccupied and dark, the one door visible in the room is closed.

O.R.C.A. dons his armor and quickly flies to the Helix building.  Upon arrival, he sees many police officers and cars surrounding the building, including two PART vans.  Several PART officers stand about talking to the other regular SAPD officers.  Several of the other supers that passed over his van are gathered nearby as well, including one dressed to appear as an oldtime circus ringmaster, including tophat and tuxedo with tails.  Another has somewhat bestial features.  Strange looking group to say the least and Erik is certain he has never seen nor heard of any of the gathered supers.

Centurion speaks to the PART squad.  The one who appears to be in charge, Lieutenant House, turns to Centurion.  "Who are you guys?" he says, obviously not recognizing any of you.

After introductions are made, he sighs.  "My boys and I are going to have to go through the normal motions," he says, "but I have no problem with a bit of assistance."

Centurion attempts to look into the building with his penetrating vision.  He is able to see parts of it, but much of the building is dark.  He sees offices, areas with large numbers of cubicles, labs, and other rooms of that sort.  Several appear to have been ransacked.  He thinks he sees some movement in the building, in the western wing but whatever moved, disappeared into the darkness.  He also sees several elevators and staircases, going both up and down.

While this is going on, Spyder, Ringmaster and Kiro stand by watching.

OOC:  Still waiting on initial actions from Kiro and Ringmaster but I felt it was time to move forward a bit.  Actions?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 17, 2003)

The two school buses were almost out of sight as they began to make the turn back onto the main highway. Kimberly was hiding behind some tall trees about 200 yards from all the police cars and vans. So much for her Chem 101 class field trip to Helix Technologies. The guards had rushed up just as they had got off the buses and had everyone get back in. Seems like there was some sort of trouble and that the field trip was canceled. It was easy to make the one guard forget that Kimberly did not get back on the bus. Now hiding behind a big oak tree, Kimberly was trying to figure out what to do. Thats when the big guy in the armor came flying in. He (at least she thought it was a he) landed over by some other costumed superheros that Kim had not seen before. Kim laughed at herself. What was she doing? This was crazy. Well, she thought, you have to be crazy to carry around a old halloween mask (from her cat woman costume she wore two years ago) in her purse. Pulling back her hair, reversing her jacket, and putting on the mask, Kim took a deep breath and started to walk towards the group of costumed men.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 17, 2003)

ORCA comes to a landing near the gathered superheroes and PART Officers. A hollow sounding metallic voice echoes out of the armored hero. "I was in the neighborhood when I heard the call on the squakbox, Thought I'd come give you boys a hand, though it seems you already have some superpowered assistance. Has the building been evacuated yet Lieutenant?" ORCA nods in greeting to the other heroes gathered there even as he asks his question of Lieutenant House.

[OOC: ORCA isn't a new hero in town so I assume as does he that ORCA is already a well known name.]


----------



## Samnell (Mar 17, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Shade disappears into shadow and reappears near the building, stepping out of a shadow near a first floor window.  All is quiet when he arrives.  Looking in the window, he sees a small office with a desk, a couple of chairs and a filing cabinet.  The room is unoccupied and dark, the one door visible in the room is closed.




Shade shrugs and walks through the wall. Once inside he stays as quiet as he can and listens for anything that might tell him where the bad guys are, releived to be out of the sun.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 17, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> <some cut>
> *ORCA nods in greeting to the other heroes gathered there even as he asks his question of Lieutenant House.
> *




A young strange looking man turns to ORCA and says "*Ah wow… hi, my name is Spyder. That is a really cool suit!*" Spyder is of average height and build, but has some very unusual looking features… he has two large bug/fly like eyes, claws on his hands and feet, and the dark black hair on his arms and legs seems to almost move at times. His custom is just a skin tight black jump suit, cut off at the elbows and knees, no shoes or gloves or even a mask.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 18, 2003)

A attractive brown haired young woman walks up to the group. She wearing what looks like a catwoman mask and a lavender jacket. "Excuse me. Is there some sort of trouble going on here? I would like to help if I could."  She pauses as if she is unsure of herself. "Oh, you can call me Orchid."  she says with a shy grin.


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 18, 2003)

After looking through the building Centurion turns back to the Lieutenant.   .  “I don’t see anyone in there, but I thought I detected movement in the west wing of the building.  Some of the rooms looked to have been ransacked.”    Centurion turns back to the group, nodding at ORCA acknowledging his presence.  .  “I think we should go in and make sure there are no innocent bystanders still in the building.  Some of us can go in from the roof and the others through the ground floor, with the Lieutenants permission of course.  Does anyone have objections or any other ideas?”   Centurion asks. 



> A attractive brown haired young woman walks up to the group. She wearing what looks like a catwoman mask and a lavender jacket. "Excuse me. Is there some sort of trouble going on here? I would like to help if I could."  She pauses as if she is unsure of herself. "Oh, you can call me Orchid." she says with a shy grin.




Looking at the young girl Centurion thinks to himself  “I’m surrounded by children.”    Of course he could say that about everyone here considering his age.    “Not to be too blunt miss…ah…Orchid but what is it you can do that can help?  I assume you have some paranormal ability that would be helpful in this situation?"  Centurion asks the young lady.   “Sorry, I’m not trying to be rude, but there is already one young hero that went off on his own.  I thing we need to go and find him before he gets himself into trouble.”  Centurion says somewhat apologetic.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 18, 2003)

OOC:
Sorry for the delay in posting.  It was a busy weekend.

IC:
The Ringmaster has been quiet, taking everything in.  All of this activity is quite odd to him.  Now there were two new supers who had come out of the wood work and were offering to help out.  Turning to Centurian he says, "Yes, I believe that you're right.  If we go in there though, I think we go in together.  Or at the very most split into two teams.  I don't think that we should split up more than that."  Looking to the others he nods his head.  Once the group is in agreement, he will begin to head towards the building ensuring that his powers are fully activated.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 18, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *“Not to be too blunt miss…ah…Orchid but what is it you can do that can help?  I assume you have some paranormal ability that would be helpful in this situation?"  Centurion asks the young lady.    *




Oh you think I might be some superhero poser?  laughs Orchid. Well I guess I have to prove myself then. She looks around and sees a police motorcycle. Concentrating on the bike, it starts to lift into the air. It rises about 6 feet and then is gently brought back to the ground. Oh, and that's just peanuts compared to what I can really do! She looks at the costumed heroes gathered around and a her violet eyes begin to glow. *Hi there!! This way we can all keep in touch with each other!* echoes in the group's mind *Just think a thought and the rest of the group can hear it! Neat Huh?*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 18, 2003)

Lieutenant House stares at the assembled supers, a group which seems to be growing by the moment.  His only expression is a raised eyebrow.  After ORCA and Centurion speak, he says, "This being Sunday, the building was not heavily occupied.  Company officials tell us that there might have been as many as fifty people inside but no more than that.  We have not evacuated the building as we do not know how many more might be in there or what we are up against.  I'm perfectly happy to let you all take the point on this one.  My team will spread out into strategic positions and try to keep whatever might be inside contained while you all enter the building looking for innocents or whatever might be causing the problem."  After speaking, House turns to his squad and gives orders for them to spread out and take up positions around the building.

Meanwhile, Shade enters the office through the large center portion of the building, on the side nearest the west wing of the building.  The office is quiet and dark, only illuminated by the sunlight streaming through the window.  The door exiting the office is closed.  After listening for a moment, Shade thinks all is quiet when suddenly he hears some faint noises, coming from somewhere deeper into the building.  He is unable to determine what the noises are but he is able to roughly determine in what direction they might be coming from.  Opening the office door, he finds a corridor running left and right.  He thinks the noises were probably coming from somewhere to the right.  The corridor continues either direction into darkness.  Lights are on in the corridor but they are spaced very widely so much of the corridor is in shadow.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 18, 2003)

Not talking too much from the hangover, Kiro stays toward the back trying to not bring to much attention towards himself.  

As soon as Sam makes his disapearance Kiro waits till the proper moment when no one is paying attention then becomes quite invisible.  Seeing how bazaar this gathering is turning into and still thinking of himself as more of a helper than a Super Hero Kiro decides to try to sneak inside to get a better view of what is going on and try to locate Sam as well.  

Kiro attempts to do this with out anyone noticing...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 18, 2003)

Trying not to look at Orchid, Spyder says to the others "*Ah maybe we should sneak inside and see what's happening. I'm pretty quit when I want to be. It sure sounds like that wolf-thing we ran into last night. But whatever you guys think is best.*" He then looks at Orchid and then down at his feet "*Ah you got some cool powers I am sure you could help us with this... just watch out. If it is that thing we ran into last night, well he had some real sharp claws...*"


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 18, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> * "Yes, I believe that you're right.  If we go in there though, I think we go in together.  Or at the very most split into two teams.  I don't think that we should split up more than that." *




Excellent Idea, my well-dressed fellow. I'll take one group in through the ground floor and our Roman friend here can take the other in from the roof." Orca's armored gauntlet comes down Kiro's invisiable shoulder as he tries to sneak away (Blindsight).  "No need to be getting a head of ourshelves, son. Superhero's rule number one: Always have a Plan. Of course once you make contact with the enemy you usually have to throw that plan away. You and the little girl come with me. The rest with him." Orca points at Centurion, them proceeds to walk towards the front entrance, expecting to be followed.

[OOC: I'm trying to roleplay my leadership feat here, If I step on any toes, sorry. But he is ex-military ]


----------



## Samnell (Mar 18, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Shade enters the office through the large center portion of the building, on the side nearest the west wing of the building.  The office is quiet and dark, only illuminated by the sunlight streaming through the window.  The door exiting the office is closed.  After listening for a moment, Shade thinks all is quiet when suddenly he hears some faint noises, coming from somewhere deeper into the building.  He is unable to determine what the noises are but he is able to roughly determine in what direction they might be coming from.  Opening the office door, he finds a corridor running left and right.  He thinks the noises were probably coming from somewhere to the right.  The corridor continues either direction into darkness.  Lights are on in the corridor but they are spaced very widely so much of the corridor is in shadow.




Shade eagerly eschews the light and sticks to the shadows, moving as quietly as he can manage along towards the noise, pausing every now and then to stick his head through a wall and see what's beyond.


----------



## Thain (Mar 18, 2003)

Phillip McCoy rolls into the parking lot on his motorcycle at a low speed. He parks a short jog away from the PART vans and walks over, as ORCA begins to direct the assembled supers into action. 

"McCoy. NY, er SAPD." he says, flashing his new badge to one of the PART cops that moved to stop him from coming to close, "House, I know I'm not due to go on active until monday, but I was in the area when I heard the news on the radio."

"You mind if _we_ put in some early over-time?" McCoy asks with confidence, he's only dressed in his street clothes, a pair of dark jeans and a loose t-shirt, underneath a leather biker's jacket. But sharp eyes will note he's still wearing his pistol... and that aparently out-of-thin-air, his identical twin had appeared next to him.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 19, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Excellent Idea, my well-dressed fellow. I'll take one group in through the ground floor and our Roman friend here can take the other in from the roof." Orca's armored gauntlet comes down Kiro's invisiable shoulder as he tries to sneak away (Blindsight).  "No need to be getting a head of ourshelves, son. Superhero's rule number one: Always have a Plan. Of course once you make contact with the enemy you usually have to throw that plan away. You and the little girl come with me. The rest with him." Orca points at Centurion, them proceeds to walk towards the front entrance, expecting to be followed.
> *




Spyder nods his head and looks over to Centurion, ready to do what he is told...


----------



## maddmic (Mar 19, 2003)

The Ringmaster looks at the group that has assembled again.  He thinks to himself before responding to any of the others.  'Wow, where'd all these heroes come from?  With the disappearance of the Justice group, I figured somebody'd have to step it up.  I didn't think there was this many hiding in the wood work though.'  As if shrugging his own thoughts off, he turns to the majority of the group.  "Very well then, let's get to it."  Seeing that Shade is nowhere to be found, he speaks up again.  "It seems as though we're missing one, so he's probably already inside.  Therefore, we had better not wait too long, or he could be in some major trouble."  With that, the Ringmaster projects his powers onto the ground and a large kite appears.  He hops onto the kite and motions for those who cannot fly to jump on.  "Hang on, it's a bit trickier when you're standing."  All of a sudden the kite flies up to the roof and glides to a gentle stop.  Stepping off of the kite, it disappears.  Looking at the group that has been assembled he smiles.  "I guess it's time to do our duty for the public.  It would be nice if Orchid has actually given us the power to talk to each other just incase we get into trouble.  Are we all ready?"  As he moves towards the door located on the roof, he contacts his long time friend again.  'Tyke, we're going in to the building.  Don't go anywhere, we might need you.'


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 19, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> * "I guess it's time to do our duty for the public.  It would be nice if Orchid has actually given us the power to talk to each other in case there is some trouble.*




*But of coarse I have silly!*  Orchid's voice pops into the groups heads.


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 19, 2003)

Centurion gives the young girl a quizzical look after hearing her in his mind but doesn’t say anything.  He then flies after Ringmaster to the rooftop.

OOC: I assume that Spyder is hitching a ride with Ringmaster, if not I will carry him.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 19, 2003)

Orchid follow O.R.C.A. and after seeing the giant kite fly to the roof she is happy that she stayed on the ground. 


[edited to correct action]


----------



## Thain (Mar 19, 2003)

Heros. We never did get used to working with them. said the first McCoy, as he closed his eyes in concentration, causing another duplicate of himself to appear. Already his first twin had begun to buckle his bulletproof vest into place.

We're going to head in through the front door, as soon as the heros breech the roof. the thrid McCoy informs Lt. House, Someone better tell Orca, we don't want to get shot if we meet up with the heros halfway through the building.

The three McCoy's all nodded to each other, and without a further word, the two duplicates dashed across the parking lot... pistols drawn and keeping low. Phil took up a postion, waiting with the rest of the SAPD... his eyes focused on the roof-bound heros.

(The prime McCoy will wait outside, his two dupes will enter the building as soon as the heros do. The mental link between the orginal and the dupes works better than any radio could! BTW, is Orchid extending her telepathic link to me? She might not be aware of my presence...)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 19, 2003)

OOC:  Okay, just getting used to having 8 players in the game!  It'll be okay as soon as I get used to the larger number.  Actually, I think the team has a great deal of diversity now, which is a good thing!  One thing I need to clarify though before proceeding.  I believe ORCA stated that Kiro and Orchid should go with him through the ground level and the others with Centurion to the roof.  But I believe that Yellow Sign posted that Orchid stepped off the kite onto the roof.  We can do one of two things to correct this.  Either we can disregard Yellow's post about Orchid riding the kite to the roof or we can assume that she went to the roof with Centurion and Ringmaster and that Kiro and Spyder are with ORCA on the ground (assuming that Kiro agrees to go with ORCA).  Let me know and I'll continue later today.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 19, 2003)

Orchid stays close to ORCA as she is abit nervous. 


[OOC: sorry about the mix up. I didn't see the post about staying with ORCA. thats fine by me and I edited my post.]


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 19, 2003)

As the big kite approaches the roof of the building, Spyder will look around for any cover and or people up there. He will jump off as quietly as possible and wait for Centurion or Ringmaster to tell him what to do. If he can see a roof access door or window he will point it out to the others.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 20, 2003)

Shade slips deeper into the building, heading towards the western wing.  The corridors seemingly become a maze, broken only by doors leading into rooms.  Shade takes the occassional peek into some of them, finding offices, meeting rooms, lounges, supply rooms and closets, and other places of this type.  He passes several banks of elevators and stairways, leading both up and down.  Many doors are locked.  After wandering for several minutes and feeling hopelessly lost, Shade turns a corner and come to a peculiar sight.  A door about 20 feet away on the left is open, and in fact seems to be hanging from its hinges.  Debris litters the hallway.  Most of it is so smashed that it is hard to tell what it once was but there appear to be pieces of desks/tables, chairs, a dented file cabinet with papers strewn about and torn up books.  Beyond this further down the hallway, another door stands open on the right, with another debris field near it.  The hallway is ominous in its silence.

ORCA leads Orchid and Kiro (if he is following) to the front entrance to the building.  The building is shaped somewhat like a "plus" sign, with a north to south main building and an eastern and western wing off of that.  The main entrance is two sets of double glassed-doors.  Upon reaching the doors, ORCA and team find them unlocked.  Entering they find themselves in a main foyer area.  It is large, roughly 60 feet wide by 100 feet deep, with a tall ceiling (20 feet tall).  There is a second level evident in this room, with a open walkway above and doors leading to offices or things of that nature.  A fountain is placed in the middle of the area and is spouting water ten feet into the air.  To the left is a long desk, running about 30 feet in length.  Behind it is a closed door.  At the far end about 100 feet away is a bank of elevators and to the left and right in the foyer are stairways leading up to the second level open air walkway area.  Comfortable chairs are scattered around the foyer.  Nothing here appears to be disturbed.  (OOC:  Incidentally, there are four upper stories on this building)

The McCoy duplicates enter the foyer area a few moments after ORCA's team enters, seeing the three heros standing nearby surveying the scene.  (OOC:  feel free to announce yourself to the other heros in the room if you want)

Meanwhile, Centurion, Ringmaster and Spyder arrive on the roof of the building.  There is a door on the roof of the main building and on both the eastern and western wings.  Checking the door on the main building, the three find it locked with a keypad for entering an access code.  There is little in the way of other cover on the rooftop.  The only other possible access points are several air vents obviously leading to the ventilation system, which appear big enough to accomodate an adult.


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 20, 2003)

Centurion uses his penetrating vision to look at the inner workings of the lock, locating the dead bolt he transforms the bolt (or magnets, depending on what is holding the door shut) into water.  He then opens the door.   “Let’s go, and stay sharp.  We don’t know what’s in here.”  Centurion says as he leads the way down the stairs.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 20, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *A door about 20 feet away on the left is open, and in fact seems to be hanging from its hinges.  Debris litters the hallway.  Most of it is so smashed that it is hard to tell what it once was but there appear to be pieces of desks/tables, chairs, a dented file cabinet with papers strewn about and torn up books.  Beyond this further down the hallway, another door stands open on the right, with another debris field near it.  The hallway is ominous in its silence. *




_Should I wait for the other guys? There could be people that need help..._ Shade stays as quiet as a shadow can be, and walks down the hallway.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 20, 2003)

Orca will pause a moment to wait for the others to catch up. He uses this time to create map of the building using the sonar capabilites built into his suit. Once the others catch up he turns to them to give some orders. "Ok Team, since this is our first time working together, take things slow and cautious. Orchid, keep us all in mental contact, and I want everybody to give a warnning before they do something risky."


----------



## Thain (Mar 20, 2003)

"Orca... McCoy, SAPD." announces the first duplicate, as he sweeps the area. The second McCoy entering right behind him.

"We're coming with you... most of this team is unsanctioned," explained the second, "The cops sure as hell aren't goign to say no to the assist, but this is a San Angelo gig. Not US Navy. Not a vigilanttee job either..." 

The two McCoys covered the distance, and caught up with the other heros. the first takign up a postion near Orchid, he hated seeing kids involved in this business- and it was probably sexist of him, but he especially hated to see girls get in the mix.

_Then agian, Medussa was only about 16..._ he thought to himself, _But at least she had enough sense to wear kevlar._


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 20, 2003)

*Ok Mr. ORCA we are all linked. I will even add the twin McCoys. Mr. McCoy? Hi. I am Orchid. If you want to communcate with any of the team just think it ok. We can all hear it in our minds*


----------



## Thain (Mar 20, 2003)

*A telepath... that would explain things.*
*A telepath... that would explain things.*
*A telepath... that would explain things.*

Both McCoy's shook their heads, in unison... 

"Sorry about that..." said the first,

"Our mental link reacts weird to telepathy, don't link to all of us... Just a try to link to one..." said the second, smiling reassuringly at Orchid, he closed his eyes to concentrate, *Here, is this any better? I'm a super, like yourselves, with the ability to create duplicates. Each of us can act independent, but we share a single mind.*

"And sadly, we only draw one paycheck."

(Outside the building, the primary McCoy will take the next 4-rounds to make another 8 dupes. One per half-action, two per round... Only these dupes will be wearing their armor.)


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 20, 2003)

Spyder will follow Centurion down the stairs, taking care to cover Ringmaster. When we get to the top floor Spyder will jump up to the ceiling and creep along using stealth (_Hide +12, Move Silent +12_), staying with his new teammakes.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 20, 2003)

The Ringmaster watches as Centurian opens the door easily.  He moves inside to follow the others and links to the others using Orchid's gift.  "This is the Ringmaster.  We have breeched the rooftop and are proceeding down into the building.  There should be an individual in here by the name of Shade.  He was not with us when we all moved to the building.  Be on the lookout for him as he's one of us and NOT the enemy.  He's young, his skin is quite pale, and if I remember correctly, he's dressed in black today."  With that, he continues to follow Centurian and Spyder down the stairs to the first floor that they come to.  Not wanting to be caught offguard, he concentrates and uses his powers to create a giant super soaker looking water gun.  Once they reach a floor, he motions to the other two.  "If somebody would like to open the door, I can cover the hallway, or room that it opens into."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 21, 2003)

Shade moves cautiously down the hallway towards the first door that is torn open.  Reaching it and looking inside he sees that the room is completely trashed.  It was obviously once a small office but now it barely recognizable as such.  Pictures are smashed, along with all the furniture.  Torn and shredded papers are strewn about.  Picking his way past the debris spilled into the hallway, he reaches the second open door and debris field.  Looking into this room, Shade pretty much finds the same thing as the last room.  Upon closer examination however, he sees what appear to be bloody footprints and some spattered blood drops on the floor of the room and hallway.  This trail of blood leads off down the hallway in the direction that Shade had been heading.

Up on the rooftop, Centurion makes short work of the lock on the door located on top of the main building.  Centurion, Ringmaster and Spyder proceed down the stairs reaching another door at the bottom.  This door is locked as well, which Centurion is able to again take care of with ease.  The door opens into the middle of a long hallway running to the north and south.  Doors are unevenly spaced along both sides of the length of the hallway and the hallway is broken by cross hallways at set intervals along the length of the main hallway.  There is no obvious activity in this area of the building at the moment.

ORCA, the McCoys, Orchid and Kiro (OOC: still haven't heard from Shaper to know if Kiro is actually with the group) take up positions in the lobby of the main building and assess the situation.  ORCA is unable to get much of an idea of the layout of the building (OOC: Set, if by sonar you mean blind-sight, it only has a range of 30 feet).

OOC:  As this is an extremely large building complex, feel free to give me multiple actions or if/then type of statements to allow me to move things forward more than 30 seconds at a time.  A door to door search of this place would take forever so feel free to say, "We'll search rooms until we come to something that seems to be out of the ordinary" or "We'll search the first level until we hear or find something out of the ordinary" or "We'll search half of the rooms on this level and if we find nothing, we'll take an elevator or stairs to another level and begin searching there".  Basically, try to construct your posts dealing with the building search in such a way that will allow me to move things forward in larger increments.  I'm just trying to avoid having things bog down and having you guys get bored with a room by room, blow by blow search before we actually get to the meat of the adventure!


----------



## Samnell (Mar 21, 2003)

Sam continues to move quietly, shortcutting through walls where he can, following the bloody tracks. If he hears anything he changes direction, leaving the prints, and goes towards the sound. He doesn't leave shadow form for any reason, since he can still interact with the physical world regardless.


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 21, 2003)

Centurion will scan the level with his penetrating vision, he will report any area he is unable to see or if he sees anything out of the ordinary.  If nothing is found they can move down to the next level and repeat the process.


----------



## Thain (Mar 21, 2003)

The two McCoy dupes inside the building will search the first floor, along with the others... with an eye towards advancign to the thrid floor.

*Okay... we've got the ground floor. Things look quite here.* he thought, finding Orchid's telepathic link to be not that different from the shared mind he and his duplicates had, *Has anybody spotted our mystery date?*

Meanwhile, the the primary McCoy will lead a group of three dupes along the perimeter of the building, towards the rear enterance.

The remaing four will wait outside the building, near the front with the rest of the PART squad.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 21, 2003)

ORCA leads the others through the building using his UltraHearing to guide him towards the action.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 21, 2003)

The Ringmaster looks to Spyder and Centurian.  "From what we've heard, the reason we're here is due to a large disturbance.  I suggest we continue to the next floor until we come across signs of violence.  If this is the wolf beast thing, I'm guessing it's not going to be hard to figure out what floor he's on once we get there." 

OOC:
I suggest that we go floor to floor w/o any major investigation until we reach a floor with fluttering lights, or doors off hinges, etc.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 21, 2003)

Spyder nods to Ringmaster and says in a hushed voice "*Ah yea that sounds like a good idea*" He will stain all his senses as best he can to watch and listen for anything to make sure the group is not surprised (_Listen +9, Spot +9, Search +7_).

OCC Sounds like a good idea. Spyder will stick with the group and can either act as a front or rear guard incase anything tries to sneak up on us...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 23, 2003)

OOC:  I'll get the next turn up shortly, either later tonight or tomorrow.

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 24, 2003)

Shade continues along the shadowy hallway following the blood trail.  This part of the building continues to remain quiet.  Coming to a T intersection in the hallway, Shade peeks around the corner, looking both ways.  He sees that the hallway continues in much the same manner to both the right and left, lined with doors, some open with similar debris fields near them and some closed.  However, down the lefthand hallway, he sees a man leaning up against the wall in a sitting position.  He is slumped over and appears to have been savagely attacked.  He is breathing, although very shallowly.

Centurion, Ringmaster and Spyder make their way rapidly through the upper level of the building.  Centurion uses his penetrating vision to look into rooms and behind walls (OOC:  of course this won't give you a complete map of the level because the range is limited to normal sight range but will show you what is behind closed doors).  He finds mostly quiet and deserted offices and meeting rooms behind the doors and walls he looks through.  After a brief walk around the level, the group comes to a bank of elevators.  Calling one and entering it, the group finds that there are 4 floors, including the one they are on currently (the 4th) along with a sub level underground.  The upper four floors are accessible with a simple push of a button but the sub level requires a valid code be entered into a security keypad.

ORCA, Kiro and Orchid along with the first two McCoy dupes, make their way through the first floor of the building.  They come upon a great deal of destruction.  Many doors are broken open, the room's beyond trashed.  The evidence points to a mindless rampage, not an organized assault.  After a cursory search of  part of the level, the group is able to determine that in addition to four upper levels, there is also a sub level underground.  Access to it is via security keypads, located both in the elevators and at doorways at the bottom of the staircases.  As the group searches the first level, ORCA's ultra-hearing picks up something coming from somewhere below.  It sounds like something emitted by an electronic device.  Before he can act on what he hears, something jumps at him.  He sees it just in time to dodge out of the way.  A large creature lands in the midst of the group.  Standing just over seven feet tall, it looks like a classic movie werewolf, covered with coarse black/brown hair, with a mouth full of sharp teeth and razor sharp claws.  It growls, spit and slobber spraying from its mouth.

The Primary McCoy and three dupes head around the perimeter of the building.  There are multiple minor entrances into the building, with nearby parking lots allowing easy access for employees.

The last four McCoy dupes wait out front with the PART squad.

OOC:  Initiatives for ORCA's group are as follows:
Wolf Creature 21
ORCA 19
Kiro 18
Orchid 10
McCoy's 9

Actions for round 1?

OOC1:  Shade would have heard the creature growl from his location but of course has his own problems dealing with a critically injured person.  Actions from everyone?


----------



## Thain (Mar 24, 2003)

*"Son of a-* the McCoy nearest Orchid shouted, bringing his pistol up and jumping in front of the telepath, *"Get down, take cover..."* he shouted at her, loud but remarkably calm, he kept his pistol trained on the beast, *"We jus' need a clear shot..."*

_On my turn to act, several things will happen... First, the two dupes in the room will do the following: Dupe 1 will take a 5' step to move between Orchid and the Wolf-Man, using a free action to shout for her to take cover- he will then Ready an Action, to open fire on the Wolf should it turn to attack him or anyone nearby._

As soon as one of their number sprang into action, all of them did. While his twin acted to cover Orchid, he acted to cover his twin... he ran to the opposite side of the room, shouting to himself and over the teams telepathic link at the same time, *"Spyder! Centurion! Ringmaster! Anybody! Somebody bring milkbones, we've got a big and nasty here..."*

He dropped into a silde for the last few feet, stopping behind an overturned desk- it might stop a bullet, but wouldn't stop that beast.

_Dupe 2 will use a half action to move to the other side of the room, giving the Wolf-Man a wide berth. He'll look to move behind a desk, table or similar for cover, if possible. Then taking his remaining half-action, he'll use Orchid's telepathic link to inform the other party whats happening._

Just as his dupes began to react, the real Phil McCoy and his team drew their pistols and rushed toward the building. Groups of two, covering each other in a practiced and flawless SWAT team formation. McCoy got to the door first... a fire exit, locked to the outside world. He and his twins level their pistols and fired... a swift kick sent the door flinging open.

_McCoy-Prime and his attendant dupes will rush into the building, using their pistols to "unlock" the door if needed. The four dupes out front will hold action for now._


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 24, 2003)

Startled at the wolfman's appearance and with one of the McCoy's yelling at her. Orchid will activate her telekenitic force field and take a 5' step back from the creature.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 24, 2003)

Orca immediatly raises his hands and let's loose with a sonic blast that rapidly raises in pitch (Sound Control, Dazzle Deafening attack DC 20). During his next action he will attempt to knock the wolf-man senseless.

"Incapacitate it team, we don't know for sure what we're dealing with here yet." Orders Orca.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 24, 2003)

Above, assuming the others and I know what is going on via Orchid mindlink, Spyder will say "*We better get down there any help them out!*" Spyder will wait though, not yet confident enough to run off by himself when super-powered villains are around...


----------



## maddmic (Mar 25, 2003)

Hearing McCoy's voice in his head was odd.  He had become used to it with Tyke, but it was strange to be linked with somebody else.  Turning to the others in the elevator, he says, "Well, it sounds like our big bad wolf is here.  That, or something else that needs a milk bone." 

OOC:
If the Ringmaster thinks it's going to be faster, then he will leave the confines of the elevator and create a giant slide looking device in order to fly down the stairs.  (Kinda like the one iceman used in the cartoon series).  If the elevator is faster, then he will push the ground floor button hoping it's the right floor.  Either way, he ensures that his protective shield is up and he begins to ready himself for combat.


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 25, 2003)

Centurion will follow Ringmaster using whatever path is faster, stairs or elevator, to reach the others as quick as possible.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 25, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Shade continues along the shadowy hallway following the blood trail.  This part of the building continues to remain quiet.  Coming to a T intersection in the hallway, Shade peeks around the corner, looking both ways.  He sees that the hallway continues in much the same manner to both the right and left, lined with doors, some open with similar debris fields near them and some closed.  However, down the lefthand hallway, he sees a man leaning up against the wall in a sitting position.  He is slumped over and appears to have been savagely attacked.  He is breathing, although very shallowly. *




_He needs help and he needs it bad._ Sam hurries over and tries to do whatever he can to stop any bleeding or anything else to help the man. If there's nothing he can see wrong or nothing he can do, he'll teleport back out to the perimeter and try to find some paramedics and tell them where the man is. All the while he tries to ignore the growling he's hearing until the man's taken care of.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 25, 2003)

Spyder will follow the others down, clinging to walls, jumping, etc.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 27, 2003)

With another rumbling growl, again spraying spittle about the hallway, the beast lunges at ORCA.  This time, the dangerous claws connect with their target.  The vicious attack sends ORCA backwards down the hall, where he lands on his back stunned.

OOC:  Gonna stop the combat round here so that ORCA may spend a hero point if he so wishes.  As soon as I hear from him, I'll continue the combat round.  ORCA has taken 1 hit, and is stunned.  If he choses to spend a hero point to shake off the stunned effect, he'll still be able to stand and get of his sonic attack if he wishes.

Back IC:
Meanwhile, Shade checks the badly wounded man, all the while hearing another spine tingling growl from some distance away.  The man is beyond Shade's ability to assess so Shade teleports outside and quickly locates some paramedics.  They quickly assemble a team and will be escorted in by several PART squad members.

Ringmaster, Centurion and Spyder find that taking the stairs is the fastest way to get to the first floor.  They quickly make their way down.

OOC:  After I finish running the combat round, I will assign initiatives to everyone to make things flow better.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 27, 2003)

[Aye ORCA will spend a hero point to recover]

"Ack. I ain't about to let overgrown mut push me round."  ORCA stands back up and blasts away.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 28, 2003)

ORCA shakes off the vicious blow that sent him sprawling and stands up.  He triggers his sonic attack, in an attempt to deafen the beast.  Judging by the momentary look of confusion on the creature's bestial face, it appears to have worked.

Kiro runs at the creature using his super speed and throws a punch.  He connects, staggering the beast briefly.

Orchid throws up her telekinetic force field and steps back from the combat a bit.

McCoy dupe #1 moves in front of Orchid, brandishing his pistol.  Having seen the ferocity of the beast in it's attack on ORCA, he opens fire with a clear shot.  The bullet does not find it's target however.

The second McCoy duplicate crosses the hallway and takes cover in the open doorway of the office that the wolf creature originally appeared from.  (OOC:  Just to clarify, the combat is happening in a hallway.  The wolf creature jumped out of the open office into the hallway in it's initial attack.)

The primary McCoy and his three duplicates that were making their way around the perimeter force open a door on the west side of the building.  They are several minutes away from the action however.

OOC:  Okay, initiative order is as follows, including everyone that didn't have an initiative roll for the previous round.  

Wolf Creature 21
Shade 21
Centurion 20
ORCA 19
Kiro 18
Ringmaster 18
Spyder 12
Orchid 10
McCoy's 9

Recap - ORCA is in the hallway, 25 feet from the wolf creature.  Kiro is standing to the right of the creature.  Orchid is about 15 feet away from the creature and McCoy dupe #1 is about 10 feet from the creature, directly in front of Orchid.  McCoy dupe #2 is taking cover in the doorway.  Ringmaster, Centurion and Spyder are roughly 300 feet away coming down the stairway.  Shade is outside after having provided paramedics and PART squad members with directions to the injured man.  Actions for round 2?  ORCA has taken 1 hit and the wolf creature has taken 1 hit.

OOC1:  Lastly, I will be on vacation from Saturday, March 29th until Sunday, April 13th.  I will still have access to a computer and the internet during my trip but my posting will be a bit sporadic.  I will probably only have three or four chances during those two weeks to post.  I'll do my best to get online and post to keep things moving but it'll be a bit slower than normal.  Please bear with me on this.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 28, 2003)

Shade teleports himself back into the building, right to where he left from. He then follows the sounds of the growling, if it's still going on and the wounded man hasn't taken an obvious turn for the worse.


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 28, 2003)

Centurion will continue to move as fast as possible to reach ORCA and his group.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 28, 2003)

Spyder will full-move towards the combat to see if he can help

_[OCC darm I got a 1 on initiative... that happened to me last night also in our face-to-face M&M game _]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 29, 2003)

OOC:  Well folks, I'm off for my vacation.  I will still be posting as I said earlier, but it will be sporadic.  The next two days will be spend driving from Colorado to Florida so my next chance to post won't come until Monday sometime.  Since only three players have posted since my last post, I will wait until Monday to post the next round.  See you all soon!

Toric


----------



## Thain (Mar 29, 2003)

*"Oh to hell with it,"* says the first McCoy, kneeling to steady himself he opens fire on the beast. Simultaneously, his twin does the same, standing half-way behind the door.

Meanwhile, out front, one of the dupelicates informs Lt. House,
*"They've encountered the creature; Bipedal wolf from the looks of it."* he said, *"Probably a metahuman, or some kind of mutant. Seems to be alone..."*


----------



## maddmic (Mar 30, 2003)

The Ringmaster continues to move as fast as he can towards the combat with his energetic super soaker looking weapon in hand.

OOC:
If he can, he will fire at the wolf beast at the end of his move, otherwise he will continue to move the following round to a distance of 30' from the beast.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 31, 2003)

ORCA shouts No, Don't kill it. He maybe just another victum here." 

[ORCA well send another blast into the creature attempting to knock it out.]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 1, 2003)

Wolf Creature 21
Shade 21
Centurion 20
ORCA 19
Kiro 18
Ringmaster 18
Spyder 12
Orchid 10
McCoy's 9

The wolf creature turns on Kiro, who wounded him just moments before.  With a blood-curdling howl, it lashes out with it's powerful claws, which tear into Kiro, causing him to groan in pain.  He is thrown down the hallway in the opposite direction as ORCA, where he slides to a stop 75 feet later.  He is in a great deal of pain and barely concious.

Shade teleports back to the wounded man and finds him to be in pretty much the same condition as when he left.  He then hears the growling again and sets out in that direction, moving as quickly as possible through the unfamiliar hallways.

Centurion moves down the stairs, finally reaching the first floor.  Moments earlier, he heard the growl of the beast, a familiar sound.

ORCA fires another blast of sonic energy in an attempt to disable the beast and is unsuccessful.

Kiro, feeling the effects of the powerful attack of the wolf creature, simply lays on the floor in the hallway trying to gather himself.

Ringmaster follows Centurion to the first floor, trying to reach the battle.

Spyder, right on Ringmaster's tail, heads towards the sounds of battle.

(OOC:  Not sure what Orchid wanted to do here, so I will have her hold action for the moment)

The McCoy duplicates both open fire on the creature.  The one in the hallway in front of Orchid misses but the one in the doorway hits the beast.  However, the bullet simply does not penetrate the creature's skin and causes no damage.

OOC:  Okay, Kiro was hit and knocked 75 feet down the hallway.  He is disabled (rolled a 1 on his damage save) and will move to a "dying" state if he takes so much as a partial action.  ORCA is 25 feet down the hallway in the other direction.  McCoy #1 is kneeling in front of Orchid about 10 feet away from the beast and McCoy #2 is taking cover in the doorway.  Centurion, Ringmaster and Spyder have reached the first floor but it will take them 4 more rounds to arrive at the scene.  Shade is also 4 rounds away from the scene.  ORCA has taken 1 hit, the wolf creature has taken 1 hit and Kiro has taken 1 hit and is disabled.  Actions for next round?


----------



## Samnell (Apr 1, 2003)

Shade continues towards the noise, taking shortcuts through walls when possible.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 1, 2003)

The Ringmaster continues to move towards the combat as fast as he can. 

OOC:
Is 4 rounds running, or are you taking into consideration flight?  Just checking cuz he's got a focus that he's using to fly w/ now.  It's kind of like Iceman's sheet of ice, but in an energy form.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 1, 2003)

ORCA will try another attempt to stun the creature with sonic energy. If the beast charges Orca or McCoy, he will move into melee range (flanking if possible) and attempt to clap his sonic gauntlets on the Wolfman's head try and to Stun him at point-blank range.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 1, 2003)

Orchid will hit the wolf creature with a Mental Blast.


----------



## Thain (Apr 1, 2003)

*"Don't kill it he says..."* sneered McCoy #1, *"We're not the one with a frellin' plasma cannon, are we?"

"Orchid, take our advice..." said McCoy #2, at the same time... "Do not try this yourself..."

And with a mighty show of suicidal tenacity (and more than one creative profanity) both dupes willbreak cover and rush the wolf, tring to wrestle it to the ground...*


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 1, 2003)

Spyder will follow along as fast as he can, sticking to the walls and the ceiling so as to stay out of the way.


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 2, 2003)

Centurion will also continue to move as fast as he can to reach the combat area.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 3, 2003)

Wolf Creature 21
Shade 21
Centurion 20
ORCA 19
Kiro 18
Ringmaster 18
Spyder 12
Orchid 10
McCoy's 9

Having knocked two of his foes down the hallway in opposite directions, the creature turns his attention to the McCoy standing in front of Orchid in the hallway.  With a howl, the beast charges forward and swings it's powerful arms at the duplicate.  His charge left him off balance however and he misses his target.

Teleporting through walls, Shade continues towards the sounds of battle.

Centurion continues to fly through the building in an attempt to reach the battle.

ORCA, seeing the beast charge the McCoy dupe, moves forward to flank the creature and attacks with his sonic gauntlets.  The creature is very agile however and the attack misses.

Kiro will continue to lie still in the hallway.

Ringmaster and Spyder follow Centurion through the building.  (OOC:  Yes maddmic, even flying it will take you three more rounds to reach the battle.)

Orchid triggers a mental blast at the beast.  The attack appears successful when the beast grabs his head and stumbles.  He doesn't fall but does appear to be stunned.

The two McCoy duplicates both attempt to pull the creature to the ground and are successful due to the creature's current stunned condition.  How long they can hold him down is anyone's guess.

OOC:  Okay folks, recap.  Shade, Centurion, Ringmaster and Spyder are all about three rounds away from the battle.  Kiro is 75 feet down the hallway, disabled and has taken 1 hit.  ORCA has taken 1 hit and is engaged in melee combat with the creature.  Orchid stands about 15 feet from the creature.  The McCoy dupes have engaged with the creature and have knocked it to the ground.  The creature is stunned and has taken 2 hits.  Actions for next round?


----------



## maddmic (Apr 3, 2003)

The Ringmaster continues on towards the sounds of battle as quickly as possible.


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 3, 2003)

Centurion will also continue to move as fast as he can to reach the combat area.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 3, 2003)

Shade keeps going, hurrying towards the fray.


----------



## Thain (Apr 3, 2003)

The McCoy's will proceed to punch the thing, as much as they can and as hard as they can, occasionially shouting the Metahuman Meranda Act of `02.

*"You have the right *_Thud!_* to remain silent, *_Biff!_* if your metagene *_Pow!_* does not enable you to reman silent... *_Bamn!_*"* 




(OOC: Both will maintain the grapple, and if successful, will strike unarmed. Question: Would a pair of handcuffs be something I'd have to have paid pp.'s for, or could it be considered 'mundane' gear? Maybe spend a Hero Point to "creativly edit" a pair?)


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 3, 2003)

"Oh, brother" remarks ORCA as the Mycoy Dupes tackle the creature. 

[ORCA will assist in restraining the creature using his enhanced strength to keep it pined.]


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 3, 2003)

Orchid will back up a further 5 feet and send another blast of mental energy at the beast.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 3, 2003)

Spyder will continue down the hallway


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 11, 2003)

OOC:  Folks, I have just returned to my mother-in-law's house in Pensacola, Florida after spending the last six days in Orlando at Disney World.  I'll be here until Saturday morning and will try to post later tonight or tomorrow (Friday).  Saturday and Sunday will be spent on the road driving back to Colorado.  So, bottom line is that I will try posting one more time before I return home and next week, the game will begin to take on a more normal pace.  Thanks for your patience everyone.

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 11, 2003)

Wolf Creature 21
Shade 21
Centurion 20
ORCA 19
Kiro 18
Ringmaster 18
Spyder 12
Orchid 10
McCoy's 9

The Wolf Creature is stunned and does not struggle to break free from the McCoy dupe's grasp.

Shade continues heading towards the sounds of battle, going through walls when the situation warrants that.

Centurion flys down the hallways as rapidly as possible towards the battle.

ORCA joins the McCoy dupes in an attempt to keep the beast pinned.

Kiro continues to lay on the hallway floor in an effort to remain concious.

Ringmaster follows Centurion through the hallways trying to reach the battle, with Spyder right on his heels.

Orchid triggers another mental blast at the creature and this time succeeds at rendering it unconcious.

The McCoy dupes continue to keep a solid grip on the now unconcious beast.  (OOC: I'm fine with you having some mundane "normal" handcuffs but they don't fit the large wrists on the beast...)

With the situation nearly under control, Shade, Ringmaster, Centurion and Spyder all reach the hallway where ORCA, and the McCoy dupes hold the beast down.

A few seconds after the four heroes arrive at the scene, an explosion is heard from somewhere below, causing the floor to reverberate under your feet.

OOC:  The beast is unconcious and everyone is in the same place inside the building.  Kiro is teetering on the brink of conciousness.  Actions?


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 11, 2003)

In the quiet after the explosion ORCA begins to bark orders.
"Some one check on Kiro and get him out of here. Hoa boy you just came out of the Wall! I take it you're our stray? McCoys Can you take the beast out to the cops? The rest of you follow me let's find the source of that explosion. ORCA Stands up and begins to search for the way down.


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 12, 2003)

“Let me take a look at Kiro.”   Responds Centurion.  He quickly moves over to Kiro and uses his healing powers on him.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 12, 2003)

> “Let me take a look at Kiro.” Responds Centurion. He quickly moves over to Kiro and uses his healing powers on him.




"Yeah, hurry. What happened?" Shade says quickly, going over to his friend.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 12, 2003)

OOC:  Just FYI, I will be on the road travelling for the next two days so look for my next post on Monday.

Toric


----------



## maddmic (Apr 13, 2003)

The Ringmaster looks at the others and sensing the urgency of the situation begins to run in the direction that he just came from.  "Follow me, the stairs down are this way!"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 14, 2003)

Orchid unsure of herself will stay close to ORCA.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 14, 2003)

Spyder will cling to the ceiling and try and stay close to the front of the group. He will be using all his senses to try and detect any hidden danger... _Listen +9, Spot +9_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 15, 2003)

OOC:  I'm back from vacation so I should be back to posting about once a day.

IC:
Centurion moves to Kiro's side and sees that he is gravely wounded.  Using his healing ability, Centurion is able to fix a great deal of the damage.  Kiro feels better but still not completely up to snuff so decides to assist the McCoy dupes in getting the wolf creature out to the police and PART squad.  With a great deal of effort, the three manage to wrestle the beast up from the floor and carry him out.  (OOC:  Since Thain didn't reply, I'm assuming that he had no objections in taking the creature outside and since Shaper seems to be missing, I had Kiro go with the McCoys.)

ORCA, Centurion, Spyder, Shade, and Orchid follow Ringmaster through the building back to the stairs.  As the group descends to the lower level, the building is again rocked by an explosion from below.

After a few moments, the group reaches the lower, below ground level of the building.  The stairs end on a ten foot by ten foot landing area.  A door leads into the lower level but is quite formidible looking.  It is made of some sort of heavy metal, with no windows, just a solid door.  There is a handle on the door and the door appears to open inward.  The door is locked and does not budge when tested.  Next to the door is a small security panel, looking like a telephone keypad, obviously requiring a passcode to operate the door.

OOC:  Thain, if you want the McCoys to re-enter the building, feel free.  I just figured that you would take the beast out to the PART squad as requested by ORCA.  Shaper, if you want Kiro to do something else, feel free to post.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 15, 2003)

"Hmm. This should only take a minute." 
ORCA walks up to the keypad and prys the cover off. Then begins to finddle with the electronics. [Disable Device +10]


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 15, 2003)

Spyder stays on the ceiling and watches to make sure nothing jumps out at the group... his first year computer classes are not going to help him here


----------



## Samnell (Apr 15, 2003)

Shade looks around, "What's blowing up in here?"


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 15, 2003)

Centurion will use his penetrating vision to see what is behind the door if possible.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 17, 2003)

Centurion is unable to see what lies beyond the door as shielding of some sort is interfering with his ability.

Spyder keeps to the ceiling and everyone else is spread out around the door while ORCA pries the keypad cover off and begins attempting to disable the locking mechanism.  After a couple of minutes, he succeeds.  An audible "click" is heard and after a second, ORCA pushes the door open.

Beyond the door is a long hallway, roughly 100 feet long.  Three doors are on either side of the hallway, evenly spaced about every thirty feet or so.  The hallway ends at a T intersection.  The doors lining the hallway are all closed and this area was obviously not the source of the explosions.

As the group pushes into the hallway, two individuals come around the righthand corner of the T intersection.  They are wearing some sort of sleek powered armor.  The armor is a dull grey in color.  They have no weapons in their hands and their heads are covered with helmets that are part of the armor.

There is no suprise on either side but the armored individuals move into obvious attack mode with one stepping to the left hand side of the hallway opposite the other.

OOC:
Initiative is as follows:
Spyder 22
ORCA 22
Shade 17
Centurion 16
Orchid 12
Ringmaster 7
Armored Agents 6

The hallway is 100 feet long and 10 feet wide.  There are three doors on either side at 30 foot intervals.  The hallway ends in a T intersection.  ORCA and Centurion are out in front about 20 feet into the hallway.  Ringmaster and Orchid are beind them about 15 feet intot he hallway.  Spyder is on the ceiling above ORCA and Centurion.  The armored agents are 80 feet away from ORCA, Centurion and Spyder and 85 feet away from Orchid and Ringmaster.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 17, 2003)

The Ringmaster calls out to the individuals in the hallway.  "If you boys will step aside and let us past so that we can see what's going on, then nobody will get hurt." 

OOC:
Diplomacy check please.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 17, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> As the group pushes into the hallway, two individuals come around the righthand corner of the T intersection.  They are wearing some sort of sleek powered armor.  The armor is a dull grey in color.  They have no weapons in their hands and their heads are covered with helmets that are part of the armor.




Shade waves at the newcomers. "Hi. Do you know what's causing the explosions?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 17, 2003)

Spyder will use a Ready action to see what they do after Ringmaster's and Shade's little talk. If they attack he will act before them and try and hit one _Attack bonus +13 to hit, +8S unarmed punch; Spyder would act just before them in all future rounds_


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 18, 2003)

Centurion waits to see if these armored men are hostile, if they make any hostile move he will fire on one of them.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 18, 2003)

If the men prove to be hostle ORCA well attempt to stun them with sonic blasts, shielding the others with his armoured form.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 19, 2003)

Orchid will attempt to scan the mind of one of the armored men to discover who he is and what is going on. (Telepathy)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 22, 2003)

Spyder 22
ORCA 22
Shade 17
Centurion 16
Orchid 12
Ringmaster 7
Armored Agents 6

Spyder takes a ready action, waiting to see if the two armored men are going to attack.

ORCA holds his action to see if the men prove to be hostile.

Shade waves at the newcomers. "Hi. Do you know what's causing the explosions?"

Centurion also holds to see if the men are hostile.

Orchid scans the mind of one of the men and is able to determine that he is most definitely about to open fire with some sort of weapon.  "They're going to attack!" she says in warning.

The Ringmaster calls out to the individuals in the hallway. "If you boys will step aside and let us past so that we can see what's going on, then nobody will get hurt." 

Seeing (and hearing from Orchid) that the men are about to attack, Spyder moves down the hallway, closing with the armored man on the righthand side of the hallway but since he had to move 80 feet, he is unable to attack.

The armored man on the left fires some sort of energy pulse from his the arms of his armored suit attempting to hit Centurion.  He hits but Centurion is able to shake off the effects.  The man drops to one knee after making the attack and another armored man appears behind him from around the corner.  (OOC:  Centurion makes his damage save and does not suffer a hit)

The armored man on the right tries to punch Spyder but misses.  After the failed attack, he takes a five foot step back and to the left and another armored man comes around the corner and stops about five feet away from Spyder, standing side by side with the first armored man who tried to punch Spyder.

OOC:  The round is over.  Centurion and ORCA can either keep their previous initiatives or can come off of a hold on initiative count 6 and actually get an attack in during this first round.  If either opt to do that, their new initiatives will be 6.  There are now four opponents in armor.  One has dropped to a knee on the lefthand side of the hallway and another is standing behind him.  They are 80 and 85 feet away from the group respectively and about 10 feet away from Spyder.  The other two are standing side by side, five feet away from Spyder and 85 feet away from the rest of the group.  Actions?


----------



## maddmic (Apr 22, 2003)

The Ringmaster looks at the group and smiles.  "Well, I guess they're hostile."  Turning back towards the men, he fires a shot from his supersoaker looking gun.

OOC:
If all the men are down by the time Ringmaster goes, then he will hold action to see if any others come out.


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 22, 2003)

OOC: Centurion will keep his initiative.

“I hate fighting in confined areas.”   Centurion remarks as he returns fire at the armored men.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 22, 2003)

_OOC: Orca will stay at his current Init._

Orca will advance down the hallway then fire a blast of sound to stun the men, Taking care to avoid Spyder.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 22, 2003)

Orchid will send a blast of mental energy at the Armored man who attacked Spyder.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 22, 2003)

Spyder will cling to the ceiling to give the others a clear shot at the bag-guys, and will move up to punch the one that tried to hit him _HTH attack roll +13, damage +8S_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 24, 2003)

Spyder 22
ORCA 22
Shade 17
Centurion 16
Orchid 12
Ringmaster 7
Armored Agents 6

Spyder moves forward and attacks the armored man who attacked, hitting easily.  However, his claws scrape harmlessly across the armor, not affecting the man beneath. (OOC: In order for Spyder to use his natural weapon in his damage total, it would be +8L not +8S.  Spyder doesn't have the dual damage extra on his natural weapons that would allow him to specify stun or lethal damage)

ORCA moves thirty feet down the hallway and fires a sonic blast at the armored man kneeling on the left side of the hallway, narrowly missing his target.

In Shadow form, Shade moves down the hallway and fires off a shadow energy blast at the armored man standing behind the one kneeling on the left side of the hallway.  His attack misses badly.

Centurion fires cosmic energy at the kneeling armored man on the left side of the hallway and hits.  Bits of armor are blown off the suit and the man appears to be stunned.

Orchid unleashes a mental blast at the armored man who attacked Spyder moments ago.  The blast however, does not find the target mind.

Ringmaster fires off a shot of cosmic energy from his super soaker gun, hitting the armored man standing behind the one kneeling on the left of the hallway.  He hits and again bits of armor can be seen falling off the suit.  The man appears to be stunned.

The armored men on the left side of the hallway do not move or attack as they are stunned.  The men on the right however take five foot steps back away from Spyder and fire their built-in laser energy weapons.  One fires at Spyder and narrowly misses.  The other fires at  Ringmaster, hitting him squarely in the chest, but does not stun him.

OOC:  Recap.  Two of the armored men (the one's on the left) were stunned and could not act at the end of the round.  They have also taken 1 hit each.  The other two armored men on the right are uninjured.  Ringmaster has taken 1 hit.  Spyder is five feet away from the two armored men on the right hand side of the hallway.  Shade and ORCA are 50 feet away from the armored men on the left and 60 feet away from the armored men on the right.  Centurion, Ringmaster, and Orchid are 80 feet away from the armored men on the left and 90 feet away from the armored men on the right.  Actions?


----------



## Samnell (Apr 24, 2003)

Shade picks a still-standing guard and throws a subdual shadow blast at it.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 24, 2003)

The Ringmaster seems to stagger a bit, but then re-focuses and fires at the armored person hit hit earlier.  He then contacts Tyke via his telepathic link.  _'Tyke, I think we're going to need you down here at Helix Technologies.'_


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 24, 2003)

Centurion creates a 3’ wall across the hallway directly in front of him.  Then from behind the cover of the wall he fires at the kneeling armored man again.

OOC: The wall should give partial cover for those of us behind it but still allow us to fire over it.  It is still short enough that if anyone wants to get by it they can.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 24, 2003)

Orchid will mental blast one of the stunned men.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 24, 2003)

same as last round, Sonic blast and targets on the right.
"Spyder, get out of there, you can't do any more good up there."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 24, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *
> Spyder moves forward and attacks the armored man who attacked, hitting easily.  However, his claws scrape harmlessly across the armor, not affecting the man beneath. (OOC: In order for Spyder to use his natural weapon in his damage total, it would be +8L not +8S.  Spyder doesn't have the dual damage extra on his natural weapons that would allow him to specify stun or lethal damage) *




_I'm not sure about that... Spyder has Super-Strength +6, and normal strength +2 =+8S. Spyder also has claws for +2, making a +10L when I use my claws. I assume I can choose NOT to use my claws, correct? Most of the time, Spyder does not want to try and do lethal damage to people as he is a nice guy_  _I have to rely on Power Attack and Improved critical to hurt armored foes_ 

Spyder will strike the armored foe with more force then last time, hoping to get though the armor this time and take the guy out with out killing him... _Attack roll +13 -4 Power Attack =+9; Damage roll +8S +4 power attack =+12S if it hits_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 25, 2003)

OOC:  You are correct, Sen.  My bad.  Somehow when I looked at your sheet, I saw +4 Super-Dex and Super-Strength instead of the +6 that you actually have.  So yes, you are correct.  you can do +8S without the claws or +10L with them.

IC:
Spyder 22
ORCA 22
Shade 17
Centurion 16
Orchid 12
Ringmaster 7
Armored Agents 6

Spyder moves forward, following the armored man who has been attacking him and strikes out with another blow, this time trying to put more force behind it.  He misses, possbily thrown off by the overcompensation of trying to strike harder.

ORCA triggers another sonic blast at one of the men on the right but misses as he tries to make sure he doesn't hit Spyder in the process.

Shade fires a blast of shadow at the armored man engaged with Spyder and hits him but the man appears unaffected by the attack.

Centurion creates a three foot high wall across the hallway in front of himself, Ringmaster and Orchid and then fires another blast of cosmic energy at the kneeling armored man, barely missing him.

Orchid triggers a mental blast at the armored man standing behind the kneeling one on the left.  This time the blast finds the target mind, causing the the man to grab at his helmet and then fall to the ground unconcious.

Ringmaster fires another shot, changing targets to the kneeling armored man since the one standing behind him has fallen and is unconcious.  The blast misses badly however and Ringmaster then opens a link to Tyke.  'Tyke, I think we're going to need you down here at Helix Technologies.'

The kneeling armored man returns fire at Ringmaster, hitting him despite the cover of the cosmic energy wall created by Centurion.  Ringmaster staggers and is stunned.

The armored man engaged with Spyder takes another five foot step backwards across the T intersection and up against the far hallway wall.  He fires again at Spyder, missing very badly.

The other armored man near Spyder steps backwards and is up against the same wall of the opposite side of the T intersection hallway.  He also fires at the nearest target, which is Spyder.  His blast of laser energy hits Spyder squarely at point blank range.  Spyder is thrown backwards down the hallway 45 feet, landing about ten feet in front of ORCA, where he lies motionless.  (OOC: VERY tough to hit Spyder with his high defense, but rolled just high enough with the armored man's point blank shot feat.  Spyder's subsequent damage save using his reflex save because of the Evasion feat was a roll of 1 +11 for the save for a total of 12, which was a failure by 12, causing Spyder to fall unconcious and be tossed down the hallway.  Sen, let me know if you want to spend a hero point to reroll the damage save and I'll revise this situation based on the new roll.)

OOC:  The round is over.  Most of the attacks missed their mark but Orchid and two of the armored agents managed hits.  The armored man standing behind the kneeling one is down and unconcious.  Ringmaster has taken 2 hits.  Spyder has taken 1 hit and is down and unconcious (unless he spends a hero point for a reroll).  No one else is injured although the armor worn by the opposition is ablative and two of the three that still stand have armor damage, making them easier to affect.  ORCA and Shade stand 50 feet from the kneeling armored man on the left and 65 feet from the armored men on the right.  Spyder lies in the hallway 10 feet in front of ORCA (unless we have a reroll).  Centurion, Ringmaster and Orchid are behind a cosmic force wall 80 feet from the kneeling armored man on the left and 95 feet away from the armored men on the left.  Also, maddmic, take a look at the OOC thread  for this game.  Actions for next round?


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 25, 2003)

Centurion again will fire at the closest enemy.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 25, 2003)

Shade gives the shadow blast another try, picking a different target.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 25, 2003)

OOC:  Just to clarify, Shade's shadow blast did hit but the man made his damage save and was unaffected.  He could have failed his save to some degree and been injured but I rolled well for his save.  Just didn't want you to think your attacks can't affect these guys Samnell!


----------



## Samnell (Apr 25, 2003)

He'll switch all the same.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 25, 2003)

Ringmast will continue to fire at the same person.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 25, 2003)

If Spyder remains prone ORCA will move forward to cover him and blast another sonic pluse. If Spyder recovers ORCA will do the same as last round.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 25, 2003)

"Who are these guys?" thinks Orchid. "I better find out"

Orchid will attempt to dig deeper telepathically into the mind of one of the Armored men and find out who they are and what they are doing.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 25, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *
> (OOC: VERY tough to hit Spyder with his high defense, but rolled just high enough with the armored man's point blank shot feat.  Spyder's subsequent damage save using his reflex save because of the Evasion feat was a roll of 1 +11 for the save for a total of 12, which was a failure by 12, causing Spyder to fall unconcious and be tossed down the hallway.  Sen, let me know if you want to spend a hero point to reroll the damage save and I'll revise this situation based on the new roll.)
> *




_*OCC:* Yikes! Yes I will spend a Hero Point to re-roll the damage save..._

Actions next round pull back away from them so people with ranged attacks can blast them!! I want to look for anything like a desk or something that I can throw at them. My fists don't seem to be to good


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 26, 2003)

OOC:  After spending the hero point, I rerolled Spyder's damage save and this time rolled a 19 for a total of 30!  Safe to say that he resisted the damage that time!

IC:
Spyder 22
ORCA 22
Shade 17
Centurion 16
Orchid 12
Ringmaster 7
Armored Agents 6

Spyder moves away from the two armored men, smashing through a locked door on the right hand side of the hallway, looking for something to throw.  He locates a heavy metal desk in the room and picks it up.  (OOC:  Took the whole round for him to move into the room and pick up the desk.  Next round he will be able to move back into the hallway and throw it.)

Seeing that Spyder is okay, ORCA again fires a sonic blast at one of the armored men on the right, the one who had attacked Spyder moments before.  His blast finds its mark and the target drops to the floor unconcious.

Shade fires off another blast of shadow energy, this time at the kneeling opponent on the left hand side of the hallway.  This blast also hits its target but he appears unaffected. (OOC: another lucky damage save!)

Centurion fires more cosmic energy down the hallway at the kneeling opponent, but fails to hit him.

Orchid changes tactics, picking the man on the right and trying to read his thoughts.  She is successful and is able to determine that his name is Jon Arbor.  He works for someone named Doctor Smith.  The name of the employer is all Orchid gets on him, as Jon Arbor apparently knows nothing else about him.  She also finds out that these men are here to deal with any opposition and to allow another team to retrieve some item from Helix Technologies.  Lastly, the man is wondering when Sawbones is going to show up and help them out.  More prolonged contact with his mind could reveal other details.

Ringmaster fires another shot from his cosmic super soaker at the kneeling opponent and hits him.  The man falls backwards and slides ten feet down the hallway into the T intersection hallway.

The man just hit and knocked back stands up and fires a laser energy blast at Ringmaster, hitting the cosmic energy wall in front of him.

The armored man on the right fires at Shade, but the laser shot just misses hitting him.

OOC:  Recap.  Two armored opponents are down and unconcious.  Two are still standing, one on the right hand side of the hallway and one on the left hand side.  They are both in the T intersection of the hallway, about 60-65 feet away from ORCA and Shade and 90-95 feet away from the rest of the party.  Spyder is in a room on the right that's door is about 15 feet from the armored man on the right.  Ringmaster has taken 2 hits.  All other PC's are uninjured.  The armored man still standing on the left has taken 1 hit, but his ablative armor has taken 3 hits.  The armored man on the right is uninjured and has not been hit.


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 26, 2003)

Centurion will again fire at the closest enemy.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 27, 2003)

Ringmaster will continue to fire at any who are left standing.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 27, 2003)

Shade gives it another try, on one that's standing. _These guys are tough._


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 28, 2003)

Ditto. ORCA contiunes firing Sonic Stun blasts.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 28, 2003)

Spyder will try and hit the armored man nearest him with the big desk...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 29, 2003)

Spyder 22
ORCA 22
Shade 17
Centurion 16
Orchid 12
Ringmaster 7
Armored Agents 6

Spyder moves back out into the hallway from the office and throws the desk at the armored opponent on the right.  The desk hurtles through the air and crashes into the man.  The desk is destroyed and the man's armor appears damaged but it is difficult to tell if he was hurt by the attack.

ORCA, possibly sensing that the armored opponent on the right is vulnerable, fires a sonic blast at him, but the attack does not find its target.

Shade triggers another shadow energy blast at the man on the right.  The shadow energy crashes into the man's chest and he drops to the floor unconcious.

With only one opponent left standing, Centurion fires a cosmic blast at him which hits.  His armor is damaged further but he remains standing.

Orchid, her target now unconcious, turns her attention to the last standing target and blasts him with mental energy.  She finds her target and the man grabs at his head, staggers and is stunned.

Ringmaster again fires his ridiculous looking cosmic super soaker but fails to hit his target.

The one remaining armored man is stunned and does not get to act this round.
-----------------------------------------------
OOC:  Beginning of the next round...

IC:  From around the corner to the right comes a large man, standing about six and a half feet tall and appearing to weigh in the neighborhood of three hundred pounds.  He wears a large open black trenchcoat, black jeans and a black t-shirt under the coat.  On his feet are black hiking boots.  His head is shaved but he wears no other headgear.  He has a long, jagged scar down the left side of his face, from his eye to his jawbone.  In his hands are a pair of wicked looking swords, each about 4 feet long from hilt to tip.  They have serrated, jagged edges, but look razor sharp.  He twirls the massive swords, smiles wickedly and begins advancing slowly down the hallway.

OOC:
Initiatives:
Sawbones 24 (already taken his action for new round)
Spyder 22
ORCA 22
Shade 17
Centurion 16
Orchid 12
Ringmaster 7
Armored Agents 6

Recap:  Three of the four armored men are down and unconcious.  The fourth one on the left hand side of the hallway was stunned and missed his action last round and his armor has taken 4 hits.  Sawbones has just entered the fray but only Orchid has a clue to his name at this point.  Ringmaster has taken 2 hits and everyone else is uninjured.  Spyder is about 15 feet from Sawbones and about 25 feet from the last standing armored man.  ORCA and Shade are 60 feet from the last armored man and about 50 feet from Sawbones.  Centurion, Ringmaster and Orchid are 80 feet from Sawbones and 90 feet from the last armored man.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 29, 2003)

ORCA blasts him.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 29, 2003)

Orchid will probe Sawbones mind for who he is and what is going on.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 29, 2003)

Spyder says "*Yikes who's this dude?!*" and will look back in the office to see if there is another big desk, chair or even a door in there. 

Questions - Spyder also glances at the ceiling inside the office. Does it look like there are tiles or something up there where he could squeeze through and maybe sneak behind this guy? Though the ceiling that is?? If so he will head that way. If not, he will grab another big desk to throw. If there are no desk a big heavy chair? If not will rip the door off it's hinges _(Breaking items, using claws if possible. Oops forgot to add Power Attack +5 to damage -5 to hit the door so +13S strength along, +15L if I can use claws)_


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 29, 2003)

Centurion will fire on the last armored man in hopes of finishing him off.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 30, 2003)

_I don't think this guy is here to help us._ Mark walks up and tosses off a shadow bolt at him.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 1, 2003)

Spyder 22
ORCA 22
Shade 17
Centurion 16
Orchid 12
Ringmaster 7
Armored Agents 6

Spyder goes back into the office and locates a fairly sturdy looking executive chair that was sitting behind the desk he took a few seconds earlier.  He picks it up and prepares to take it into the hallway to throw.

Unimpressed with the newcomer, ORCA fires a sonic blast at him, but the big man keeps coming.

Shade moves closer to the newcomer and fires a bolt of shadow at him but misses.

Centurion fires another cosmic blast at the last standing armored man, hitting him and knocking him backwards into the wall behind him.  The man slumps to the floor, unconcious.

Orchid attempts to link her mind to the mind of Sawbones.  After a brief moment of contact, he manages to shake her off.

With only one target presently threatening the group, Ringmaster squeezes off another shot of cosmic energy from the super soaker at him but misses wildly.

OOC:  Recap.  All the armored opponents are down and unconcious.  ORCA is about 50 feet from Sawbones.  Shade, after moving up, is only 20 feet from Sawbones.  Spyder is in an office about 25 feet away from Sawbones.  Centurion, Ringmaster and Orchid are 80 feet from Sawbones.  Ringmaster is the only one hurt, having taken 2 hits.  Actions?


----------



## bkmanis (May 1, 2003)

Centurion will fire at the guy with the swords.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 1, 2003)

Spyder will throw the chair at Sawbones.


----------



## Set Harth (May 1, 2003)

Blast him again. And again until he goes down.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 1, 2003)

Feeling him shrug off her telepathic attempt, Orchid launches a Mental Blast of energy at the costumed attacker.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 2, 2003)

OOC:  I'd rather not have to move on before all of the players have a chance to post their actions, but I want to keep the combat moving so I'll assign actions to Shade and Ringmaster for this round since they haven't posted yet.

Sawbones 24
Spyder 22
ORCA 22
Shade 17
Centurion 16
Orchid 12
Ringmaster 7
Armored Agents 6 (unconcious)

IC:
Sawbones moves up and closes with Shade, who is only 20 feet away.  He swings one of his nasty looking swords and hits but the sword passes through the incorporeal target.  Sawbones laughs and turns his attention to ORCA.

Spyder steps back into the hallway carrying the large desk chair and throws it at Sawbones.  The chair smashes into him and is destroyed in the process but Sawbones merely turns to Spyder and grins.

ORCA fires another blast of sonic energy at Sawbones, which finds its mark.  The sword wielding villian appears unfazed by the attack.

Shade takes a five foot step backwards and fires a bolt of shadow energy but the black beam does not hit Sawbones.

Now that the armored opponents are all down, Centurion fires another cosmic energy blast, this time at Sawbones.  The energy smashes into him but he shrugs off the attack.

Orchid changes tactics and attacks with a blast of mental energy, but fails to connect with the mind of her target.

Ringmaster fires yet another blast from his super soaker, but the cosmic beam flies harmlessly past Sawbones, hitting the wall at the far end of the hallway.

OOC:  Recap.  Shade is 5 feet away from Sawbones and withstood his sword attack.  Spyder is about 30 feet away from Sawbones, standing in the office doorway behind him.  ORCA is 30 feet from Sawbones.  Centurion, Ringmaster and Orchid are still standing behind the 3 foot tall cosmic energy wall, 60 feet from Sawbones.  Ringmaster has taken 2 hits, everyone else is uninjured.  Actions?


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 2, 2003)

Spyder charges the back of Sawbones and tries to hit him as hard as he can with two mighty fists _Charge attack +2 to hit, -2 to defense. Flanking? Power Attack -5 to hit, +5 to damage. +10 to hit (not including flaking bonuses) +13S to damage, DEF 25. Spyder will use Heroic Surge to attack Sawbones again with the charge, same as above. If Spyder misses with both attacks he will spend a Hero Point to re-roll and try and get at least one hit._


----------



## maddmic (May 3, 2003)

OOC:
Sorry all, I have been out with a double ear infection and haven't been feeling up to doing much of anything except seeing the doctor and trying to sleep.

IC:
Ringmaster lets his super soaker disolve out of existence.  He will then use his cosmic power to create a jail cell from floor to ceiling surrounding the new arrival before he gets too close.


----------



## bkmanis (May 3, 2003)

Centurion allows the wall he created to dissipate.  He concentrates on one of the newcomer’s swords and tries to destroy it with cosmic power.

 OOC: Will use extra effort to get disintegrate power stunt, will also use a hero point to avoid getting fatigued.


----------



## Samnell (May 4, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> OOC:  I'd rather not have to move on before all of the players have a chance to post their actions, but I want to keep the combat moving so I'll assign actions to Shade and Ringmaster for this round since they haven't posted yet.




OOC: Sorry, I thought I'd posted.



> Sawbones moves up and closes with Shade, who is only 20 feet away.  He swings one of his nasty looking swords and hits but the sword passes through the incorporeal target.




Shade laughs and tosses another shadow bolt, "You missed."


----------



## Set Harth (May 5, 2003)

Orca also charges Sawbones strikes him with a mighty blow. _ (+11 to hit for charging and flanking, +12S Dmg)_


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 5, 2003)

Orchid will send another bolt of mental energy at the man with the swords.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 6, 2003)

Sawbones 24
Spyder 22
ORCA 22
Shade 17
Centurion 16
Orchid 12
Ringmaster 7
Armored Agents 6 (unconcious)

Ignoring Shade, Sawbones turns and closes with Spyder.  He swings one of his wicked looking swords and slams it into Spyder.  The force of the attack knocks Spyder flying, back into the office where he picked up the desk and chair.  He smashes into the wall and slides to the floor, stunned.

OOC:  Since Spyder is next in the initiative order, I'm stopping the combat there.  Sen, do you want to spend a hero point to shake off the stun effect?  If so, you can then take a partial action to stand up and then take another action.  Or you could spend a hero point to reroll the damage save (rolled an 8 for this one, +11 for your damage save because of Evasion feat for a total of 19).  Let me know what you want to do and I'll then continue the round.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 6, 2003)

_Yes I guess I will spend a Hero Point to try and avoid getting Stunned in the first place, so I will re-roll the damage save... Yikes this dude is baddddddd_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 7, 2003)

Sawbones 24
Spyder 22
ORCA 22
Shade 17
Centurion 16
Orchid 12
Ringmaster 7
Armored Agents 6 (unconcious)

OOC:  Spent hero point for Spyder to reroll the damage save.  Failed the save (roll of 13 +11 for evasion = 24) but by less than 5 so Spyder takes a hit but is not stunned or knocked back.  Revised actions follow...

IC:
Ignoring Shade, Sawbones turns and closes with Spyder. He swings one of his wicked looking swords and slams it into Spyder. Spyder grunts in pain but is not stunned.

Unable to charge, Spyder attacks with all his might and hits Sawbones solidly.  The big man shrugs off the attack however, smiling wickedly at Spyder.  (Spyder hit and Sawbones failed his damage save by 7.  Spent villian point to reroll damage save and made it.)

Seeing an opportunity, ORCA charges Sawbones and throws a powerful punch at the big man.  He connects with a solid hit, staggering sawbones slightly.

Shade fires a shadow bolt at Sawbones, being careful not to hit ORCA or Spyder but misses.

Centurion reaches out with his cosmic power, using it to try to destroy one of the big man's swords.  He knows that the power hit the sword but is unsure of its effect as the sword doesn't crumble in his opponent's hand.

Orchid again tries attack the mind of Sawbones but is unsuccessful in connecting with it.

Ringmaster uses his cosmic ability to create a cage, dropping it around Sawbones.  Both Spyder and ORCA are also caught within the cosmic cage.

OOC:  Recap.  Sawbones has taken 1 hit and is now -1 to damage saves.  Ringmaster has taken 2 hits and Spyder has taken 1 hit.  No one else is injured.  Sawbones, ORCA and Spyder are engaged in hand to hand combat and are temporarily trapped within a cosmic cage.  The three of them are 35 feet away from Shade and about 90 feet away from the rest of the group.  Spyder and Centurion have both spent a hero point this round and Sawbones spent a villian point.  Actions?


----------



## Samnell (May 7, 2003)

Shade stalks forward and drops another shadow bolt on Sawbones.


----------



## maddmic (May 7, 2003)

The Ringmaster is visibly shaken by the fact that he has just trapped two of the team in his cage with the menace wielding the swords.  He looks to Spyder and Orca.  "Let me know if you want me to drop the cage, otherwise I will try to keep it up if you think you two can handle him." 

OOC:
Ringmaster will drop the power for the cage if Orca, or Spyder tell him to, or if either one goes down in combat.


----------



## Set Harth (May 7, 2003)

Orca continues to battle his foe and takes another swing. trying keep flanked with Spyder. "Naw this over grown baby with his rattles is going down."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 8, 2003)

"*Ow, this dude isn't playing fair that's for sure... leave up the cage so he can't get away!*"

With that Spyder will strike at Sawbones with his claws out! _Attack roll +13, power attack -3 to hit +3 to damage; so +10 to hit, +13L damage with the claws. Will use Heroic Surge this time to make another attack with the same bonuses. Will save the Hero point to re-roll damage if I have to again, but only if below a 10 and stunned or KO'ed. I think my clinging also counters a lot of knockback correct? Don't have my book with me today_


----------



## bkmanis (May 8, 2003)

Not having a clear shot at Sawbones Centurion will use his healing powers on Mastermind.  "This should help you out."   He says as he touches mastermind on the shoulder.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 8, 2003)

Sawbones 24
Spyder 22
ORCA 22
Shade 17
Centurion 16
Orchid 12
Ringmaster 7
Armored Agents 6 (unconcious)

Seemingly in response to being hit and taunted by ORCA, Sawbones turns his attention to the armored man, a maniacal look on his face.  He swings his swords at ORCA, hitting with both of them.  The one in Sawbones' right hand, which was damaged by Centurion, shatters on impact.  ORCA is stunned and knocked back into the side of the cosmic cage, where he falls to the floor.  Sawbones growls in rage at seeing his sword broken. (OOC:  Failed first damage save by 7, taking a hit and being stunned.  Made second damage save with a natural 20.)

Spyder unleashes his claws and attacks Sawbones, hitting him.  Sawbones staggers under the ferocity of the attack and is stunned.  Sensing an opportunity, Spyder summons his ability to strike again, and does so, punching his claws into Sawbones again.  This attack however, appears to have no additional effect.
(OOC:  Sawbones failed his damage save by 6, causing a hit and a stun.  Spent villian point and rerolled save, and failed by 7 so Sawbones has been hit and stunned.  Damage save for second attack was successful.)

OOC:  Okay, since ORCA is next, I'll stop there until I hear from Set as to whether he wants to spend a Hero Point to either reroll the damage save or remove the stun effect and take an action.  If he rerolls the damage save and is successful, he won't be knocked back.  If he just removes the stun effect, he would have to spend half an action to get up, but wouldn't have to move as the cage is small enough that the three are fighting in close quarters.


----------



## Set Harth (May 8, 2003)

:OOC, Yes spend a hero point, Heck I got five.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 8, 2003)

Orchid will blast Sawbones with a mental blast. 


[OOC: Sawbones failed his save by 6 and then spent a villian point and rerolled and failed that by 7. I don't know what he rolled but when you use a hero/villian point to reroll a damage save no matter what you rolled the result is at least a 10. So if Sawbones rolled a 5 on his damage save and then rerolled a 4. The 4 would be bumped up to 10. Now if he rolled a 12 and then rerolled a 11 thats another story.]


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 8, 2003)

Spyder tries to hit Sawbones again with the claws out! _Power attack -3 to hit +3 to damage; Attack roll +10 to hit, +13L damage_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 9, 2003)

OOC:  Point taken, Yellow Sign.  I believe both rolls were below 10 but since I don't remember exactly, I'll leave things as they are this time around.

Sawbones 24
Spyder 22
ORCA 22
Shade 17
Centurion 16
Orchid 12
Ringmaster 7
Armored Agents 6 (unconcious)

IC:
Shrugging off the stun effect, ORCA stands up and takes another swing at Sawbones, with Spyder flanking him on the other side.  His punch hits Sawbones in the head, knocking the man unconcious.  Sawbones falls to the hallway floor.  The hallway quickly becomes totally quiet after the loud sounds of battle.

Centurion uses his cosmic power to heal Ringmaster's wounds.

OOC:  Combat is over.  Sawbones and all four armored men are unconcious.


----------



## Set Harth (May 9, 2003)

Well now, Orchid can you let the police know we have some dangerous men here ready to be picked up. And I quess we contiune onward." Orca Leads the group down the hallway keep his ultrahearing tuned to alert him of the dangers that lie ahead.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 9, 2003)

After the force cage disappears, Spyder will jump back up to the ceiling and continue with the group...


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 9, 2003)

Orchid looks at ORCA and she kinda kicks at the floor with her foot. "Oh...humm....I am sorry Mr. ORCA but I don't have a link with any of the police out side.........Sorry.... I should have thought about that...."  The she perks up as if she just remembered something. "Oh Wait! When I probed the mind of one of the guys in the armor suits, I pick up that these men are here to deal with any opposition and to allow another team to retrieve some item from Helix Technologies."


----------



## Samnell (May 10, 2003)

Shade looks at the unconscious bad guys, "That worked out ok."


----------



## maddmic (May 10, 2003)

The Ringmaster looks at Orchid.  "Another team?  You think this guy was the team, do you think there's more, or do you think he was a part of the protection group?"  Shaking his head, he continues.  "I guess it doesn't matter too much.  Either way we should get going.  How are we going to incapacitate these guys?"


----------



## bkmanis (May 10, 2003)

> "Oh...humm....I am sorry Mr. ORCA but I don't have a link with any of the police out side.........




“Do you still have the link with McCoy?”    Centurion asks Orchid.  “He can tell the PARTS team to pick these guys up.  Otherwise I suggest we find the other group and stop them before they get away with anything.”


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 10, 2003)

"Oh I do have a link with the McCoy's! And Mr. McCoy could send the message then. That guy with the swords is called Sawbones. He was working with the armored agents. There is another team of them here who are trying to steal something here."


----------



## maddmic (May 11, 2003)

The Ringmaster sighs.  "Nice.  Well, how long do you think these guys will be out?  I don't want any of them to get away, but can we afford to leave somebody here to watch them?"  Turning to Orchid he continues.  "Can you find out how long it will take them to get here?  That will give us a better idea of how far we should venture on, searching for any others who are here."


----------



## bkmanis (May 12, 2003)

“I have a suggestion.”     Centurion says turning to Shade.   “I’ve only been working with you a short time and I’m not sure how your powers work, but could you teleport these guys out to the police?”   Centurion asks Shade.  “We could wait here for you to return.”


----------



## Samnell (May 12, 2003)

> “I have a suggestion.” Centurion says turning to Shade. “I’ve only been working with you a short time and I’m not sure how your powers work, but could you teleport these guys out to the police?” Centurion asks Shade. “We could wait here for you to return.”




"I don't think so. It doesn't work on other people," Shade shrugs.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 12, 2003)

While debating how to get the five unconcious men out of the building, Sawbones does indeed begin to stir but is quickly sent back to dreamland from a well-placed punch by ORCA.

Orchid manages to link with McCoy and he gets the message to the PART squad.  McCoy also passes along the message that another group of armored individuals was seen leaving the building through a hole in the roof.  They were flying and the PART team and the police were unable to prevent them from getting away.

The PART squad is inside at your location in less than five minutes as they were standing by in the main entry area of the building.  They restrain the five villians and quickly remove them from the building.

A team of PART squad members stays inside to help sweep the building.  Within 30 minutes, you have searched the building and found no one else there.  However, deep in the basement level, near where you fought the armored men and Sawbones, you find a computer lab.  The place has been ransacked, much more so than any other room in the building.  This place is obviously the area that was the focus of this break in.  Most of the computers in the lab are smashed and a couple are even missing.

Just then, Tyke contacts Ringmaster.  "Boss, I was on my way to Helix, listening to he police channels of what was going on there.  I spotted what I think are the flyers that got away from Helix.  I'm currently following them.  They are heading north, towards the vicinity of Lake Oro."


----------



## maddmic (May 13, 2003)

The Ringmaster responds to Tyke via the telepathic link.  _'Got you Tyke.  We're on our way.'_  Looking to the group, he lets them know what's going on.  "Well, it seems as though a friend of mine has seen our quary flying towards Lake Oro.  Anybody feel like a swim?  How many of you need a lift?"  That being said, the Ringmaster will head outside the fastest way he can.  Once outside, he will make a flying carpet with handles, large enough for those who need assistance.


----------



## Set Harth (May 13, 2003)

"Lake Oro it is, we'll need to hurry." ORCA will wait to fly with the others to Lake Oro.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 17, 2003)

OOC:  Okay folks, this is a good time to end "Issue #1".  Jump over to the OOC forum for experience awards, etc.  Feel free to continue posting here (especially if you haven't posted since ENworld was inaccessible) in character and as soon as we tie up spending power points (if anyone decides to spend the points I award), I'll open a new thread for "Issue #2".


----------



## Samnell (May 17, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *"Lake Oro it is, we'll need to hurry." ORCA will wait to fly with the others to Lake Oro. *




"Ok, Lake Oro... Wait, I've never been out there." Shade sighs, "Guess I need to hitch a ride."


----------



## bkmanis (May 17, 2003)

Centurion will wait to make sure everyone has a ride and is ready then he will fly off towards lake Oro.  Believing he could out pace the rest he will hold back and keep pace with them.  As much trouble as they had with the armored men inside it is not a good idea to go off alone.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 19, 2003)

OOC:  Still waiting for everyone to post in the OOC thread as to what they are doing with their power points.  So far only bkmanis has posted that he is spending some of the points.  Please post in the OOC thread, even if you are saving all three points, so I know what you all are doing before we move the story forward.

Toric


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 19, 2003)

Spyder will see if he can get a ride with Centurion


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 1, 2003)

Hello all, just wanted to say that I'm enjoying reading your game! I know that usually it's Story Hours that other people read, but what the heck, I'm a sucker for a good SuperHeroic tale!

Particularly like the McCoy's, it has to be said.

Sorry to interrupt your broadcast...please make sure you post the link to the new thread here so I can keep up! Thanks again.

Tallarn.


----------

